# Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

werbung​*Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*






*JEDEN MONAT für 3 ANGLER KÖDERSETS ZU GEWINNEN!!*​

*WIE könnt ihr gewinnen?*​
*Ganz einfach:*
*Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.*

Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zu geschickt.

Wie immer:
Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



Was gibt es zu gewinnen?​





3 Boardies können jeden Monat jeweils *ein Set aus 3 Ködern* von Quantum gewinnen.

Die Köder die es zu gewinnen gibt, sind brandneu und kommen offiziell erst in den nächsten Wochen auf den Markt -  deshalb können wir aktuell noch keine Detailfotos davon zeigen 



*Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*​


----------



## warenandi (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da Gratuliere ich mal den letzten Fängern von 2017 und wünsche allen Boardies ein erfolgreiches und Fischreiches 2018


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach durchzechter Nacht und noch in Katerstimmung brauchte ich heute morgen etwas frische Luft.
Also die 500 meter zum See gefahren und nach kurzer Zeit hat sich dann einer zum Landgang über reden lassen...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

cool schon der erste Fisch 2018!!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Philipp_do (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich habe mich heute auch schon auf den Weg ans Wasser gemacht . Es gab die ersten Zettis, das Jahr 2018 ist damit für mich eingeweiht.
Euch ein frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal Petri zum Zander...#6
Die müssen bei mir noch warten,hab noch keine Kanalkarte.#c


----------



## ado (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem ich heute Nachmittag vor meinen Füßen einem Hecht zugucken durfte wie er meinem Gummifisch den Schwanz abbeißen, aber nicht hängen bleibt, trieb es mich im Dunkeln nochmal ans Wasser. 
Nach dem höheren Wasserstand der letzten Tage gab es heute endlich mal wieder ne schöne Rutte mit 60cm. 
Eine kleinere mit 50cm und zwei die ich direkt vor den Füßen verloren habe machten das Ganze zu einer sehr kurzweiligen Angelei. Und das bei - für den Ruttenangler - fast "sommerlichen Temperaturen" von 6 Grad.


----------



## Hecht150515 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey hey hab auch einen schönen Brocken gefangen wärend es genisselt hat nahm er meinen neongelben gummifisch


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hecht150515 schrieb:


> Hey hey hab auch einen schönen Brocken gefangen wärend es genisselt hat nahm er meinen neongelben gummifisch



Futterluke messen auch interessant


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ado
Ein super Foto von einer super Rutte. Einstand ins neue Jahr geglückt würde ich sagen #6 Petri Heil!


----------



## Jensfreak (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo und ein gutes neues Jahr! Hatte gestern nen schönen 45 er Barsch, heute direkt n Neujahrszetti. So kann es weitergehen! Petri und dicke Fische für 2018


----------



## ado (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke Franz - ja definitiv der Einstieg in das Neue Jahr hätte auch deutlich schlechter laufen können


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger, schön das es schon los geht.

---

Mein Fisch des Jahres 2017 war ja der Barsch. Vorher nie beachtet, hat er mir die meisten Angeltage gerettet während Hecht und vor allem Zander mich im Stich gelassen haben. So auch den letzten Angeltag im Jahr 2017 und am ersten Angeltag  2018 ging es direkt so weiter.

Der erste Fisch 2018
Der erste Fisch auf einer neuen (UL?) Kombi
Der erste 40er Barsch


----------



## motocross11 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und erstmal gesundes neues und erfolgreiches Jahr 2018 und natürlich Petri an alle Fänger.

 Von mir gibt es Heute nochmal die letzten Fische aus 2017. Hoffe ich kann Anfang der Woche dann die ersten aktuellen posten


----------



## motocross11 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So nun hat es doch früher mit dem ersten 2018er Hecht geklappt als erwartet. Hatte gestern Nachmittag ne Stunde Zeit und hab mich gleich ans Wasser gemacht. Den ersten Fisch hab ich durch nen dummen Fehler quasi wieder von der Leine gelassen aber der zweite musste zum Fototermin. Denke knapp über 80cm hatte er. Gebissen haben beide Fische auf einen gefaulenzten 14er Pro Shad von Fox in Natural Perch.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den ersten Fängern 2018!

Heute....erster Wurf, mit 72cm erster Hecht 2018, danach ging nix mehr! Ach, nee, nen Fehlbiss hatte ich noch!





Mit 1,5° und Nord/Ost-Wind war es aber nicht angenehm, wenn die Baitcaster trotz Handschuh für ne "watercooled"-Hand sorgt!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Mit 1,5° und Nord/Ost-Wind war es aber nicht angenehm



Umso mehr gönne ich dir den Fang #6 Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht 2018!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mit 1,5° und Nord/Ost-Wind war es aber nicht angenehm, wenn die Baitcaster trotz Handschuh für ne "watercooled"-Hand sorgt!


Dickes Petri.
Bei uns war es zuerst -0,5 Grad. Eigentlich kein Ding, aber gefühlt waren es ein paar Grad kälter. Erst zum Mittag hatten wir schöne warme Sonne.

War dennoch zäh, aber zusammen mit Jungangler Kilian konnten wir jeder einen schönen 90+ Hecht fangen. Für ihn der erste Hecht im Leben und gleich so ein Brummer.

Und für den letzten Angeltag im Urlaub - der ansonsten eine reine Katastrophe war - ein toller Abschluss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

das läuft ja schon wieder


----------



## PsychoBo (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Samstag gab es beim ersten Einsatz 2018, gleich 2 nette Beifänge beim Zanderangeln. 
Der größere der beiden war 1,28 m. Hochwasser rockt! #6


----------



## Seele (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Samstag gab es beim ersten Einsatz 2018, gleich 2 nette Beifänge beim Zanderangeln.
> Der größere der beiden war 1,28 m. Hochwasser rockt! #6




Kuhwiese?


----------



## hecht99 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dreiviertel Stunde Gummi gebadet und heraus kam mal wieder ein netter Küchenwalli von knapp unter einem Meter. War ne nette Abwechslung nach langer Zeit mal wieder


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ich denke, das wärmer werden und das Hochwasser reicht schon, um die in Bewegung zu setzen.
Glückwunsch an alle Fänger, insbesondere an die "Wallerer"..


----------



## PsychoBo (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Kuhwiese?



:m so sieht’s aus.


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern gabs einen Barsch beim Jigspinner testen 






extrem langsam geführte Eigenbau Gufis mochten sie lieber, da gabs 4 Stück. Hier mal einer davon.


----------



## W-Lahn (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Sehr schöne Winterfärbung haben deine Barsche!


----------



## Casso (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schön zu sehen dass ihr alle schon wieder sehr fleißig unterwegs seid! Und natürlich ein großes "Glückwunsch" von mir an alle erfolgreichen!


----------



## Lommel (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erster Fisch des Jahres, 76er Zander
Leider 4 cm an den magischen 80 vorbei


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger hier schöne Fische....#6


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute!

Ich habe es 2018 auch endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft und es hat sogar gleich gerumst.
Leider hat es wohl dabei meine Revo Toro zerlegt. Scheint so als würde das Pinion an einem bestimmten Punkt immer raus springen und dann auf der Achse durchdrehen wenn die Last beim Kurbeln zu hoch wird.

Geil war es trotzdem.






Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

wow, das ist ein Einstand ins neue Jahr #r 

@jkc 
geschleppt? Köder?


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt, dass manche Schweizer nicht nur gut angeln sondern auch sehr gut fotografieren können?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

jvonzun wieder mit toller Forelle und tollem Bild - aber diesmal (meine persönliche Empfindung) finde ich jkc!s Wallerbild sogar noch geiler...

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!!


----------



## fishhawk (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> Leider hat es wohl dabei meine Revo Toro zerlegt.



Auf die Schweden ist auch kein Verlass mehr oder kommt die mittlerweile auch aus China?


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> @jkc
> geschleppt? Köder?



Ne, auf nen größeren, geworfenen Spinnerbait den ich im Zeitlupentempo über den Grund rumpeln lassen habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Verrückt  Ein Winter-Spinn-Waller aus Deutschland. Da kann man echt nur gratulieren #6


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke; 

mitunter ist der Dezember der beste Monat bei uns dafür, wenn man weiß wo die Fische stehen.
Ich kenne jemanden der hat in einem Dezember vermutlich mehr Waller gefangen als alle anderen Angler an dem Gewässerabschnitt in den letzen 10 Jahren zusammen.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jvonzun wieder mit toller Forelle und tollem Bild - aber diesmal (meine persönliche Empfindung) finde ich jkc!s Wallerbild sogar noch geiler...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht! Wieder einmal ein tolles Bild hier #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Fische und Hammer Fotos.
Richtig toll, Petri ihr Beiden.


----------



## AFE (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal die neue Rute eingeweiht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri AFE #6

---

Am Sonntag gab es auch endlich mal einen brauchbaren Angeltag. Angefangen mit diesen brachialen Hecht, der mit seinen 88cm wesentlich größer aussieht als er ist.









Und im Anschluss einen 90er, der wesentlich kleiner ausgesehen hat, dafür im Drill unglaublich stark war. Ärgerlich nur, dass jemand den vorher verangelt hat, weil er offensichtlich minderwertige Materialien verwendet hat. Wenigstens konnten wir den Hecht davon befreien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein hübscher Kerl (der Fisch)!!

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## Kiesbank (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke;
> 
> mitunter ist der Dezember der beste Monat bei uns dafür, wenn man weiß wo die Fische stehen.
> Ich kenne jemanden der hat in einem Dezember vermutlich mehr Waller gefangen als alle anderen Angler an dem Gewässerabschnitt in den letzen 10 Jahren zusammen.


Passend dazu:  https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1656409084417954&id=1024415800950622

Wels Verhalten im Winter von ifishman 


Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke;
> 
> mitunter ist der Dezember der beste Monat bei uns dafür, wenn man weiß wo die Fische stehen.
> Ich kenne jemanden der hat in einem Dezember vermutlich mehr Waller gefangen als alle anderen Angler an dem Gewässerabschnitt in den letzen 10 Jahren zusammen.



Hallo jkc,
gib mir mal einen Tipp, nach welchen Stellen man Ausschau halten sollte


----------



## jkc (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das weiß ich leider nicht.|supergri
Das war erst mein dritter winterlicher Wallerkontakt; zweimal war es eine Strömungskante; Der jetzige Fisch lag irgendwo im Nirgendwo, hätte genau so gut 5, 10 oder 50m rechts oder links davon beißen können, weil da nix markantes ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Erfolgreichen, leider abgeschneidert am So am rlpf. Rhein aber erstmal "reinkommen" und das Wasser kennenlernen steht wohl vorerst vorrangig vor dem Fische in der Fangstatistik haben. Naechstes WE gehts nochmal los, dann lasse ich erstmal Zander u Co ihre Ruhe.


----------



## blumax (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

gestern den ersten hecht 56er


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@blumax

Petri, ist auch nicht gerade ein Hungerhaken.


----------



## ado (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gerade einen extrem geilen Fisch gefangen - bei Hochwasser. 
98cm hat einen echt coolen Dill geliefert für die Temperaturen.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

Petri, ich glaub man sieht den Jigkopf links im Maul?


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fisch from Down Under?

Petri!


----------



## ado (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jup - da sieht man den Jigkopf


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ado
Schöne Granate #6 #6 #6 Petri Heil. 

Der Köder sieht recht klein aus !? Was war das?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zur Kirsche.

Köder schaut aus wie Kopyto oder Twisterschwanz.


----------



## ado (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Is n 4,5'' Gummifisch (also ca. 13cm)


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ado schrieb:


> Is n 4,5'' Gummifisch (also ca. 13cm)



War der für sowas gedacht oder Beifang beim Zanderangeln?


----------



## ado (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der war tatsächlich für Hecht/Huchen gedacht


----------



## bobbl (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, darf man fragen, an welchem Fluss du erfolgreich warst?


----------



## ado (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War im Lech


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute los,









Petri an alle die schon erfolgreich waren#h


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jawohl! Schöner Winterzander! Petri Heil #6


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke, die letzten 2 Tage waren auch nicht einfach.
Doch immer wieder besser als Fernseher und Couch :m


----------



## Aalbubi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute einen 65er gefangen. Sehr hell gefärbt. Ziemlich viel Kontakt mit Brassen gehabt. Der Start in 2018 ist gemacht.


----------



## jvonzun (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sensationelle Bilder Jon. #6 

Auf welcher Höhe ist das?


----------



## jvonzun (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

1800m ü. M., ganz in der Nähe von St. Moritz


----------



## SigmundFreud (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern den ersten Fisch in 2018 gefangen. Einen schönen 75er Hecht auf Grund. Im Drill mit richtig Dampf, was ich jetzt nicht für diese Jahreszeit erwartet hätte. Ich vermute die milden Temperaturen machens möglich. 

Petri an alle Fänger bis jetzt.


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Im Drill mit richtig Dampf, was ich jetzt nicht für diese Jahreszeit erwartet hätte. Ich vermute die milden Temperaturen machens möglich.
> .


Glückwunsch.
Kann ich so bestätigen, die Winterdrills sind ganz anders als die Jahre zuvor.
Kein Wunder bei knapp 8 Grad Wassertemperatur und das Mitte Januar.
Ganz extrem stelle ich das bei den größeren Barschen fest, da steckt im Drill richtig viel Kraft und die Bisse kommen zum Teil knallhart.


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Gestern den ersten Fisch in 2018 gefangen. Einen schönen 75er Hecht auf Grund. Im Drill mit richtig Dampf, was ich jetzt nicht für diese Jahreszeit erwartet hätte. Ich vermute die milden Temperaturen machens möglich.
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger bis jetzt.




Petri zum Hecht..#6
Auf Ansitz,der erste..?
Kenne ich von der Werse da sind die im Winter immer unter dampf..


----------



## SigmundFreud (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



phirania schrieb:


> Auf Ansitz,der erste..?



Ja der erste ganz stationär vom Grund :k Den gabs jetzt im See. Ich hab mir gedacht, da können sie nicht abhauen und ich mir relativ sicher sein das auch einer da ist :g


----------



## aufe_und_obe (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier geht's ja schon wieder ab Petri an alle!
Nach 2 Schneider Ausflügen auch bei mir was vorzeigbares in 2018.


----------



## Rhöde (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> 1800m ü. M., ganz in der Nähe von St. Moritz



Wahnsinn, dickes *PETRI* (!) auch den anderen stolzen Fängern.


----------



## Harry$ (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen|

Gestern hatte ich meinen ersten Angeltag im neuen Jahr und konnte gleich einen schönen 46er Barsch landen.

Gruß Harry


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Toller Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri toller Barsch.#6


----------



## Macraei (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle die dieses Jahr schon Erfolg hatten! Bei mir hat's nach mehreren erfolglosen versuchen auch geklappt.
Ein 59er auf gummifisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,



> Ein 59er auf gummifisch



Petri, gut dass ich gleich das Bild gesehen hab.

Vorher war von Barschen die Rede:m


----------



## Gast (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Petri, gut dass ich gleich das Bild gesehen hab.
> Vorher war von Barschen die Rede:m


Ein 59 Barsch sieht fast so aus 
Nee, selbst der ist davon noch weit entfernt, leider.


----------



## jvonzun (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo jvonzun,

Petri Heil zum Namaycush. Wie lang war der?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wenn ich nicht genau wüßte, dass das Bild nicht aus Kanada stammt, würde ich sagen: "Schöne Lake Trout"

Aber so darf man Jon mal wieder zu nem Super-Namaycush gratulieren.


----------



## hecht99 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri euch allen!!!

hab Freitag und Samstag von der Frequenz her gut gefangen, mehrere Hechte und 2 Zander, hab Ihnen aber das Ablegen im Schnee für ein schnelles Foto erspart und sie gleich im Wasser befreit.

Also raus ans Wasser, sie beißen!!!

 Auf diesen Winter jvonzun mit Sonne, Eisangeln und diesen Hammerfischen bin ich nicht nur ein wenig neidisch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Echt krass was hier momentan raus kommt.
Vor allem - wie immer - größten Respekt und Petri für jvonzun für tolle Fänge und Bilder. Traumhaft.
Aber auch die Barsche hier, Wahnsinn. Das sieht mein 38er - über den ich mich als alternativen Fang beim Hecht-Angeln gestern sehr gefreut habe - ja wirklich klein gegenüber aus.


----------



## hecht99 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das sieht mein 38er - über den ich mich als alternativen Fang beim Hecht-Angeln gestern sehr gefreut habe - ja wirklich klein gegenüber aus.



Hallo Dennis,

bitte als Scherz verstehen, nicht böse. Eine männliche Statur und Hände wie Bärenpranken sind halt für ein Fangfoto, auf dem der Fisch groß aussehen soll, kontraproduktiv. 
Kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung:m
Und geilere Farben wie so ein Barsch kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Pinocio (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Petri euch allen!!!
> 
> hab Freitag und Samstag von der Frequenz her gut gefangen, mehrere Hechte und 2 Zander, hab Ihnen aber das Ablegen im Schnee für ein schnelles Foto erspart und sie gleich im Wasser befreit.
> 
> Also raus ans Wasser, sie beißen!!!



Kann ich nur beipflichten. Habe am Wochenende 14 Hechte gefangen, zwar nicht die größten, aber von der Frequenz her der Wahnsinn.


----------



## -iguana (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen,

 bei mir gabs vor der Schonzeit auch nochmal nen kleinen gut genährten Hecht.

 Die Bilder sind ja leider immer nicht so der Hammer wenn man alleine unterwegs ist! 

 Gruß Tom


----------



## jvonzun (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke euch!



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo jvonzun,
> 
> Petri Heil zum Namaycush. Wie lang war der?
> 
> ...



dieser war 73cm


----------



## aufe_und_obe (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir auch nur vorlaute Halbstarke, keine Ahnung auf was oder wo die Muttis stehn|wavey:


----------



## blumax (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

was ist mit der auslosung |kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> was ist mit der auslosung |kopfkrat


Es werden lieber Filme, Games und heise news gepostet.


----------



## ayron (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Es werden lieber Filme, Games und heise news gepostet.


Seit dem 31. wird hier nicht mehr gearbeitet....


----------



## blumax (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

den ist es die frage op es hier weiter geht#c


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist doch keiner mehr da der auslost....#c


----------



## Kami One (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

... und der Sponsor ist wahrscheinlich auch schon weg, wenn man sich so die Entwicklungen hier anguckt.


----------



## ayron (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dem Sponsor zur Liebe.....

Der Fisch ist noch größer als das aktuelle Engagement des Betreibers....


----------



## aufe_und_obe (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kann verstehen wenn viele nichts mehr Posten, trotzdem sehr schade wenn alles vor die Hunde geht.
Verlosung hin oder her, aber dies war immer mein Lieblings Thread. 
RIP


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist doch eigentlich egal, ob Sponsor oder nicht. Das waren eh nur Euroartikel, die man gewinnen konnte. Würde mich wundern, wenn das der Grund einiger Fangmeldungen war. Petri zu den Fischen jedenfalls...


----------



## ayron (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klar sind die Preise/Sponsoring nicht ausschließlich der Grund zum Posten, aber es zeigte das Engagement und führte zu einer regen Beteiligung bei guter Moderation. 
Über den Gewinn am Ende hat sich sicher immer jeder gefreut!

Es sind halt Kleinigkeiten, die man vermissen wird.....


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



ayron schrieb:


> Klar sind die Preise/Sponsoring nicht ausschließlich der Grund zum Posten, aber es zeigte das Engagement und führte zu einer regen Beteiligung bei guter Moderation.
> Über den Gewinn am Ende hat sich sicher immer jeder gefreut!
> 
> Es sind halt Kleinigkeiten, die man vermissen wird.....



Sehe ich genauso. Ist sicherlich keiner auf den Gewinn angewiesen, jedoch macht es offensichtlich vielen Spaß sich mit anderen zu messen und am Ende des Monats vielleicht noch n Gewinn zu erhalten.

Geht zwar auch ohne Gewinn, siehe Barschking, Rapfenking bei BA, aber der kleine Anreiz des Gewinns führt doch zu ein bisschen mehr Beteiligung.

Schade drum.


----------



## blumax (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und weiter gehtz von gestern:g


----------



## hecht99 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Neben ein paar kleinen Hechten hab ich bei matschigen Boden (Foto schaut leider nicht gut aus) auch nen schönen Zander verhaften können.

 Wenn im Moment schon keiner der Betreiber auf das Forum schaut sollten wir trotzdem in unserer schönen Runde weitermachen!

 Petri euch allen und so lange kein Eis uns den Weg versperrt raus ans Wasser - es beißt ganz gut im Moment!


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri für die schönen Fänge
#


hecht99 schrieb:


> Petri euch allen und so lange kein Eis uns den Weg versperrt raus ans Wasser - es beißt ganz gut im Moment!


bei uns (Sachsen) ist seit 1.2. Raubfischschonzeit und damit bis 1.5. das Angeln auf Raubfische untersagt. Mit Wurm, Mais, Boilie und MAde darf man aber angeln.


----------



## hecht99 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wir haben noch bis Mitte Februar!


----------



## Tobias85 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Neben ein paar kleinen Hechten hab ich bei matschigen Boden (Foto schaut leider nicht gut aus) auch nen schönen Zander verhaften können.
> 
> Wenn im Moment schon keiner der Betreiber auf das Forum schaut sollten wir trotzdem in unserer schönen Runde weitermachen!
> 
> Petri euch allen und so lange kein Eis uns den Weg versperrt raus ans Wasser - es beißt ganz gut im Moment!



Petri, ein sehr schöner Fisch!


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Also wir haben noch ein paar Tage zum Raubfischangeln.
Mal sehen, ob noch was größeres rauskommt.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hoi, 

Beifang beim Zanderangeln.
Erster Hecht 2018!


Grüssen Michael


----------



## hanzz (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> Beifang beim Zanderangeln.
> Erster Hecht 2016!
> ...


Und da hast jetzt 2 Jahre zum posten gebraucht ? :q

Petri


----------



## jkc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

:q:q

sieht gar nicht schlecht aus der Fisch - Petri.#6


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und da hast jetzt 2 Jahre zum posten gebraucht ? :q
> 
> Petri



Verdammt,

Habe seit gestern so ein Tablet da klappt noch so einiges nicht wie ich will!
War schon ein Kampf für mich das Bild vom Handy da druff zu bekommen für mich als Pc-Pfeife!

86 cm mein zweiter Hecht aus dem Rhein überhaupt. Habe auch nur ein Foto gemacht damit die Dame wieder schnell im Wasser zurück war!

Grussen Michael


----------



## ameisentattoo (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Tipp: Fische vor dem Zurücksetzen nicht panieren!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Also wir haben noch ein paar Tage zum Raubfischangeln.
> Mal sehen, ob noch was größeres rauskommt.



Geile goldige Färbung der Hecht u. Zander #6#6#6 !!!
Echt geil !!!   Waren die wirklich so goldig wie auf dem Bild ???
Fettes Petri #6...

Anderen Fängern natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri #6#6#6...

#h...


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jepp. Waren so goldig.


----------



## Lommel (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*








Ich mach mal hier weiter, gestern waren wir kurz entschlossen zum vertikalangeln aufgebrochen. Fisch des Tages war ein 46 cm barsch von meinen angelkumpel.


----------



## blumax (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und bei uns ist schonzeit|uhoh:


----------



## renrök (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Lommel!


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Lommel, bei uns ist Schonzeit


----------



## Mirko40 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern!!!

Schonzeit geht voll in Ordnung.:vik:

Nur das Kribbeln in den Fingern tut so dolle weh!!!!!!:r:r:r

Mirko


----------



## kingpimpz (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei den Temperaturen kribbelt bei mir recht wenig [emoji473]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Bei den Temperaturen kribbelt bei mir recht wenig [emoji473]




Das kommt erst, wenn die Finger wieder warm werden!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo liebe Teilnehmer,
Ihr wartet ja schon sehnsüchtig auf die Auflösung! 
Wie Ihr sicher mitbekommen habt, kam das durch den Betreiberwechsel hier im AB etwas ins stocken. Aber ich kann Euch nun endlich erlösen ;-)

Die Gewinner im Januar lauten:
Psychobo
jvonzun
jkc

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Die neuen Preise für Februar geben wir hier in Kürze bekannt!!! 

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Freut mich das es hier so weiter geht wie vorher.#6

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Finde ich auch prima, dass es weitergeht.

Petri allen Fängern und Gewinnern.


----------



## Kami One (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.!!!

Freue mich auf viele Raubfischbilder und versuche mich auch wieder.


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nice, und danke.#6


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Nice, und danke.#6



Hel,

der Januar ist wohl dein Glückfangmonat wa?
Respekt |supergri

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

cool, besten Dank #6


----------



## ado (1. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

-10 Grad und eisiger Ostwind sind schon echt heftig aber es hat sich gelohnt die Bachforellensaison einzuläuten.


----------



## jkc (1. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Schönes Ding!


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Junge, bist Du hart! Den tollen Fisch hast Du Dir mehr als verdient. Petri!


----------



## Kami One (1. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Toller Fisch. 

Hier ist nicht an angeln zu denken. Alles zugefroren.


----------



## hecht99 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri für die Ausdauer und den schönen Fisch! Bei uns sind sogar die Forellenbäche zugefroren!


----------



## Forelle74 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War heute draussen.
Mein erster Fisch dieses Jahr[emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (6. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## ado (6. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow jovzun Respekt!!! Das ist ja schon harte Arbeit bis du überhaupt am Eis bist. Da ist Sportfischen mal der richtige Begriff erst Sport dann Fischen.

@Georg Baumann: Ja war schon n recht kalter Tag am Wasser 

@Forelle74: Petri


----------



## renrök (6. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri.
Wir haben schon ein geiles Hobby!


----------



## feko (7. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was für eine mächtige Schwanzflosse das Tier hat...:k


----------



## Christian.Siegler (7. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heyyyy,
Der Februar ist schon wieder durch - das heißt es gibt hier wieder drei Glückliche:

Silvio.i
Lommel
Forelle74

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Lommel (8. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da freu ich mich aber, vielen Dank #h


----------



## Willi Wobbler (8. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lommel schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich aber, vielen Dank #h



Glückwunsch an die Gewinner #h


----------



## Forelle74 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dankeschön ☺


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Am Wochenende gab es bei mir ein paar schöne Fische. 
Fisch des Wochenendes war mein neuer Barsch PB, der jetzt bei 45 cm liegt.

 Vielen Dank an den Fotografen !!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super Fische!
Petri!


----------



## Lichty (12. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Raubfischer!
Petri Heil den Gewinnern und Fängern.
Bei uns ist es seit gestern endlich eisfrei, und Dropshot mit Tauwum vom Belly bringt Barsch....


----------



## Lommel (12. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Willi und Petri Lichty,

Am Wochenende bin ich auch los gewesen


----------



## Willi Wobbler (12. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri von mir auch an Lommel und Lichty.
Schöne Fische :m


----------



## jvonzun (14. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Marcoallround (14. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri 
jaja, macht meine Vorfreude auf den Freitag (Eröffnung)nur noch grösser mit solch schönen Forellen
Grüsse Marco


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


>



Bei solchen Bildern bekomme ich Lust auf geräucherte Forelle |supergri


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Trutte! Petri


----------



## Willi Wobbler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dann wünsche ich allen Forellenjägern mal einen guten Start ab morgen #h


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*






37+34cm #6


----------



## ado (20. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ja ja sau kalt ist es draußen. Schnee, Eis und eingefrorene Ringe an der Tagesordnung aber mein der Hund muss raus. 
Neben Forellen gab es dann überraschender Weise einen netten Hecht (~70) als Beifang - der war so kugelrund, der hat wohl meine Baxhforelle vorher vertilgt.
Aufgrund von Schonzeit natürlich durch Lockerlassen der Schnur im Wasser schonend wieder abgehakt.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moinmoin,

nach langer Zeit gabs doch tatsächlich bei Minusgraden und durchdringendem Ostwind den zweiten Fisch des Jahres für mich.






Grüße und Petri 
JK


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Barschjagd:q


----------



## renrök (21. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gab es bei mir dann auch endlich den ersten Fischkontakt in 2018.
Schönes Kraftpaket von 65cm aus der Ruhr bei Arnsberg.
Geiler Start in die Forellensaison.




Liegt grad in der Lake und wird morgen im Rauch vergoldet.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Erster  Fisch des Jahres aus dem Bach. Zu klein zum Räuchern  Aber schön, dass der Plan "Dropshot am Bach" funktioniert. Und die neue UL-Rute macht auch bei so Fiachen Spaß! 





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1711 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,

Petri allen Fängern... hatte auch mal wieder Glück heute! Wollte eigentlich die Barsche ärgern aber es kam anders. Der hat fast meine 12 Gr Rute zerlegt.... 

Gruß Chris


----------



## daci7 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Ding! Petri!


----------



## hecq (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## renrök (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sauber!Petri!


----------



## Wingsuiter (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr geil, Petri! Und das an der Rute #6


----------



## Jose (25. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

eyh, watn ne grundel :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@ Chris:

Gratuliere, das riecht nach dreckiger Action :m


----------



## Gast (26. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Fische, also Barsch und Zander stehen im Moment bei mir extrem flach.
Heute habe ich einige richtig große Barsche in 100 cm Wassertiefe erwischt und gestern die Zander haben wir auch auf knapp 2 Meter gefangen, gleich am Ufer.
Allerdings auch auf der Seite wo die Sonne den ganzen Tag draufstand.


----------



## Chris1711 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Dank allen.

@ PirschHirsch der Drill war natürlich Mega... nur man kann halt nicht genug Druck machen mit der Rute und ner 6 kg Schnur. Jedes Mal wenn ein Schiff kam oder der Fisch in die Strömung ging war es kurz vorm Ende. Denke mal so zwanzig Minuten ging der Drill schon. Ohne Boot hätte ich keine Chance gehabt 
Hier nen Bild vom 3/0 Offset


----------



## Claudio83 (28. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



	

		
			
		

		
	
  den gab's gestern abend noch


----------



## Lommel (29. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern, schöne Fische.

War gestern auch nochmal kurzentschlossen los und siehe da ein 72er


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri an Alle !!!

Konnte gestern noch ein 84er erwischen...
Von der Masse her, war das echt ein Kaliber |bigeyes...
Auf rasch mit dem Handy abgelichtet...

#h Thomas...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=266357&d=1522447477


----------



## Lommel (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch nochmal losgewesen und eine fette Kirsche gepflückt. Schöner 50er, jetzt ist 2 Monate Schluss für mich.


----------



## Lommel (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@drillsucht schöner Zander, Petri


----------



## Harry$ (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Lommel

Das ist mal ein Barsch
Dickes Petri

Gruß Harry


----------



## geomujo (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ah ah ah ... gemessen werden darf nur die Länge mit natürlicher Ausbreitung der Schwanzflosse (steht sogar im Gesetz, zumindest wenns um's Mindestmaß geht)  Trotzdem ein absolutes Hammerteil von dem wir hier in der Havel nur träumen können. Glückwunsch dazu!


----------



## Kiesbank (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern das schöne Wetter noch ausgenutzt.  Gebissen auf nen kleinen jig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (31. März 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum schönen Döbel!


----------



## blumax (1. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut der erste tag nach der schonzeit ne 50er :vik:


----------



## renrök (1. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Saisonstart.

Wollt vor dem Verwandtenbesuch eigentlich auch noch ne Stunde ans Wasser. Aber hier ist seit heut Nacht Dauerregen angesagt


----------



## blumax (1. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

hier hat es gestern geregnet und das wasser ist auch hoch und braun und ich hab nicht mit fisch gerechnet und den die überraschung


----------



## W-Lahn (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier ein paar Fänge meiner alpinen Bachforellenpirsch:


----------



## W-Lahn (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gewässer-Impressionen:


----------



## zandernase (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich kann endlich auch mal wieder was zeigen... 
Gestern gab's ne 47er Kirsche. Neuer PB.


----------



## Seele (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Gewässer-Impressionen:




Richtig schönes Gewässer, Petri. Schaut mir nach besetzten Bafos aus oder kommen die dort noch natürlich auf?


----------



## renrök (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger!


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein erster Hecht auf Fliege! Diese Art Hechte zu fangen, macht unglaublich Spaß!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da sind dann ja doch noch ein paar schöne Fische raus gekommen. Petri an alle Fänger #6

---

Nach den letzten Katastrophalen Monaten, habe ich den letzten Tag vor der Niederländischen Schonzeit aka Kunstköderverbot an einem neuen Gewässer, in einer mir bisher unbekannten Region verbracht. 3 Stunden Fahrt durfte ich auf mich nehmen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Wir konnten alle unseren Zander fangen. Die kleinsten waren 60 bis hin zum 76er Zander. Ich konnte 4 Stück fangen, zwei davon über 70. Geiler Tag nach einer so langen Durststrecke und einer toller Abschluss der Saison.


----------



## el.Lucio (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fängern, schöne Fische#6.

@ Dennis: geile Kappe, das ist Mal nen Statement


----------



## Willi Wobbler (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern gab es ne 53er Trout beim Köfi angeln |supergri
 Was eine nette Überraschung


----------



## W-Lahn (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Gewässer, Petri. Schaut mir nach besetzten Bafos aus oder kommen die dort noch natürlich auf?



Sowohl als auch - es werden zwar Fangfähige Bachforellen besetzt, allerdings muss man sich durch viele Bach- und Regenbogenforellen der 10cm Größe durchangeln...


----------



## Seele (3. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch - es werden zwar Fangfähige Bachforellen besetzt, allerdings muss man sich durch viele Bach- und Regenbogenforellen der 10cm Größe durchangeln...



Ist doch schön. Schafft Abwechslung und spornt den Jagdtrieb an.


----------



## Seele (8. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Momentan ist es bei mir recht schwer gute Fänge am Bach zu machen. Aber es beißt eher die Klasse statt Masse. 
Dieser Fisch hat sich beim letzen Wurf den Wobbler voll weg inhaliert. Mit 46cm einer der Größeren im Gewässer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Boardies,

der März ist rum und das sind die Gewinner für den Monat März:

Chris1711
sirkay
Willi Wobbler

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## W-Lahn (9. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Momentan ist es bei mir recht schwer gute Fänge am Bach zu machen. Aber es beißt eher die Klasse statt Masse.
> Dieser Fisch hat sich beim letzen Wurf den Wobbler voll weg inhaliert. Mit 46cm einer der Größeren im Gewässer.



Anhang vergessen?


----------



## Seele (10. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Anhang vergessen?




Das hast du sowas von richtig erkannt :m
Reiche ich nach


----------



## Silvio.i (10. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was für ein Klassetag.
Der kleinste Barsch war 34cm! Während mein größter "nur" 40cm war, konnte mein Kumpel die 40cm 5 Mal übertreffen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super Ergebnis, super Fische. Petri!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der erste Fisch der Saison und gleich so eine Schönheit.
Neuer PB mit 107 cm. 
Die Saison kann nicht mehr schlecht werden.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=266559&d=1522840746


----------



## jkc (11. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nice, schönes Ding #6 - beim Ansitz mit Köfi?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Der erste Fisch der Saison und gleich so eine Schönheit.
> Neuer PB mit 107 cm.
> Die Saison kann nicht mehr schlecht werden.
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=266559&d=1522840746



Super Hecht! Hast Du den mit einem Köderfisch gefangen?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nein. Beim 4. Der letzten drei Würfe :q auf Shirazu Printshad. 13 cm Refodesign.
Gut das ich letztes Jahr zum testen bekommen habe.
Fängigkeit scheint immernoch da zu sein.

Die Posenrute ist von einem Kumpel.
Der wollte damit."stippen"


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alles klar. Top!


----------



## Aalangler66 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war gestern vormittag (Regenwetter) kurz beim Vereinsgewässer auf ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute.
Und siehe da: Der fünfte Wurf brachte einen Ruck in der Rute und nen schönen Drill: Hecht, 80cm, 3Kilo. Na also ...


----------



## Seele (15. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Anhang vergessen?



Besser spät als nie ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie ;-)



Petri, der Wobbler sieht  nach Tiefläufer aus .


----------



## Seele (15. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jein, je nach Rutenhaltung sehr variantenreich zu fischen. Mein Bach hat zwischen 20 und max 2m in den Gumpen und das funktioniert einwandfrei, obwohl der Wobbler sinkt.


----------



## Conchoolio (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich Saisonstart in Hessen auf Hecht. Ich konnte gleich drei etwas zerzauste Torpedos erwischen. Das Liebesspiel ist erst seit ein paar Tagen beendet und die Fische stehen jetzt vor den laichenden Rotaugen direkt am Ufer.


----------



## W-Lahn (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Seele schrieb:


> Besser spät als nie ;-)



Petri zur ReFo! Sehr schöne Zeichnung!


----------



## hecht99 (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Endlich Saisonstart in Hessen auf Hecht. Ich konnte gleich drei etwas zerzauste Torpedos erwischen. Das Liebesspiel ist erst seit ein paar Tagen beendet und die Fische stehen jetzt vor den laichenden Rotaugen direkt am Ufer.



 Petri zu den Hechten!
 Komplett ohne Vorwurf etc. gemeint: Da sieht man mal wieder das man über das Schonzeitende zum 1. Mai nicht traurig sein muss. Hätten noch 2 Wochen Erholung vertragen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe hier einige Beiträge zur Schonzeitdiskussion in folgenden Thread verschoben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336983&page=4

Bitte hier nicht mehr über Schonzeiten diskutieren...
Danke!


----------



## hecht99 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern gab es beim Karpfenangeln mit Schwimmbrot auf halber Wasserhöhe einen Beifangzander von ca. 55cm. Was mich positiv stimmt ist, dass der Zander im Vergleich zu den Fängen in dem Gewässer im Vorjahr richtig fett war (Laichgeschäft bei uns schon durch). Lässt auf fette Zander nach der Schonzeit hoffen ;-) Die Vorfreude wächst!


----------



## Seele (20. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Gestern gab es beim Karpfenangeln mit Schwimmbrot auf halber Wasserhöhe einen Beifangzander von ca. 55cm. Was mich positiv stimmt ist, dass der Zander im Vergleich zu den Fängen in dem Gewässer im Vorjahr richtig fett war (Laichgeschäft bei uns schon durch). Lässt auf fette Zander nach der Schonzeit hoffen ;-) Die Vorfreude wächst!



Repsekt auf Schwimmbrot nen Zander ist auch nicht alltäglich |jump:


----------



## hecht99 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vor allem wenn einem im Verein eh schon nachgesagt wird das man Zander in jeder Pfütze fängt, wenns sein muss sogar in der Wasserpfütze vorm Supermarkt. |supergri
 Und wenn 3 Kollegen um einen stehen und man kurz nach dem Anhieb sagt, zefix, langt sich nach nem Zander an und die blöd schauen weil es tatsächlich einer ist...


----------



## blumax (23. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

noch eine woche den geht es wider los :m und von gestern die forelle


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch in RLP ist die Schonzeit vorbei und ich konnte die After-Schonzeit-Party mit diesem 68er einweihen.

Steigerung möglich versteht sich |supergri
Aber man fängt ja klein an.


----------



## Hechtler11 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der kann sich doch schon sehen lassen. Toll gefärbter Hecht! :m

Auf was hast du ihn gefangen?


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Der kann sich doch schon sehen lassen. Toll gefärbter Hecht! :m
> 
> Auf was hast du ihn gefangen?



War ein flach laufender Bomber Wobbler im Weißfisch Dekor.
 Aber schau doch mal hier, der gefällt mir noch besser von der Färbung 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6565&pictureid=63348


----------



## NomBre (25. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich wollte doch gestern auf Karpfen gehen! Nach zwei Stunden bin ich mit 3 schönen Forellen wieder Heim. Der Tau Wurm ist für mich der beste Allroundköder überhaupt. Was ich damit schon alles gefangen habe! Und immer für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich war auch am letzten We draussen.
Zwei schöne Rebos und ein Saibling.
Hier ein Foto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christian.Siegler (25. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen!


----------



## fishhawk (25. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch gestern auf Karpfen gehen! Nach zwei Stunden bin ich mit 3 schönen Forellen wieder Heim. Der Tau Wurm ist für mich der beste Allroundköder überhaupt. Was ich damit schon alles gefangen habe! Und immer für eine Überraschung gut.



Petri

Wenn es in der Schwarzach war, frage ich mich, wo diese ReBo herkommt? Besetzt dürfen sie ja nicht werden.


----------



## NomBre (26. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ne war nicht an der Schwarzach


----------



## jvonzun (29. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!
 Ich war auch wieder ein bisschen Köder baden


----------



## u-see fischer (29. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fänger. Wieder geile Fische und Bilder. 

@jvonzu gibt es auf dem Boot so wenig zu essen, dass ihr gleich so in die gefangene Fische beißen müsst? :q |bigeyes


----------



## NomBre (29. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geil. Meeres-Angeln ist halt nochmal ein ganz anderes Level!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (30. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen jvonzun ! :m Hammer !

 Ich war auch gestern unterwegs, allerdings lief das bei mir etwas bescheidener ab. 
 Konnte aber innerhalb kurzer Zeit diesen 102cm Waller und die 45er Forelle fangen. 
 Einen 60er Hecht gabs es außerdem noch, nur kein Foto von dem Hecht.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jvonzun  wo ist der Gefällt Mir Button#6#6#6. Ganz tolle Bilder.

Tolle Fische Willi#6


----------



## Michael_05er (30. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@willi: so "bescheidene" Angeltage hätte ich auch gerne öfter  Petri! 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hecht99 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mein Hattrick gerade war noch bescheidener:vik:. Kurze Runde am Bach mit pfündiger Bachforelle, Barsch und Aitel. War ne abwechslungsreiche Mittagspause.

 Ab morgen rufen dann wieder Hecht und Zander


----------



## blumax (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut nach der schonzeit :vik: ein kleiner ca60 und ein grosser 91er super auftakt#6


----------



## Naish82 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

76cm zum Saisonauftakt auf SG Jerkster bei totalem Schei**wetter...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Fische. Wollte auch los, aber bei über 60km/h Wind und dichten Wolken hab ichs doch sein gelassen.


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an Alle Fänger...#6
Konnte mich auch noch nicht aufraffen bei dem Sturm.#c


----------



## Naish82 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich hatte das Glück eine schöne geschützte Bucht zu befischen. Ist aber wirklich nich schön draußen...


----------



## StrikerMS (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern! #6

Dem Wetter zum Trotz (Böen bis 88 km/h gemeldet, Dauerregen) sind meine Freundin und ich zum Tümpel des Vertrauens und haben zum ersten mal aktiv auf Hecht geangelt. 

Erst eine Runde mit der zweckentfremdet Grundrute um den Teich mit Gummifisch und anschließend auf Stellfisch mit Köderfisch angesessen.

Das sah alles nicht nur stümperhaft aus, sondern hat sich auch so angefühlt |supergri

Kurz bevor ich in die Bredullie kam, welches KöFi System ich fischen will, hab ich den ersten von zwei KöFis schon einen Freiflug verpasst, weil ich meine selten genutzte 'Großfischrute' nicht im Griff hatte._gott_sei_dank_ #q|supergri

Sei's drum. Ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen! Gibt noch viel zu letnen.


----------



## Bronni (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri allen Fängern. Ich greife morgen erst an und bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## jvonzun (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

schön um die Hechte gefischt und Zielfisch erwischt :vik:


----------



## Andreas Mueller (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Knallerfisch|bigeyes Petri#6
Maße ?


----------



## Silverfish1 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Knaller Fisch !


----------



## hecht99 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Neben 2 kleinen Zandern gab es zum Saisonauftakt auch einen der 60+ Fraktion.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat April:

.Sebastian.
Conchoolio
blumax

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## blumax (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ups ich hab was gewonnen danke:vik:


----------



## Kan_aal (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Habe auch am 01. Mai Glück gehabt:


----------



## aufe_und_obe (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich wieder Hecht und dann gleich eine 110er pb granate :l


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Alter Schwede. Fettes Petri!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri :vik:
 So wünscht man sich das doch, obwohl du dir selbst damit die Messlatte direkt sehr hoch gesteckt hast :q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vor etwas mehr als einer Woche klappte es bei mir auch...


----------



## Maxthecat (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri euch beiden ! Was für eine schöne Zeichnung der Hecht hat !!!


----------



## loete1970 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nach langer Winterpause bin ich auch mal wieder zum angeln gekommen und wurde mit diesem 75er Hecht belohnt, gefangen auf Köderfisch


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Leute! Bei mir läufts leider irgendwie nicht.#d



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Vor etwas mehr als einer Woche klappte es bei mir auch...



Hab die Meldung drüben im FFM schon gesehen, haste die erworfen oder erschleppt?

Grüße JK


----------



## motocross11 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde.

 1. Mai war auch bei uns Startschuss und echt viel Wind aber hilft ja nix durchbeißen war angesagt. Konnte dann am 1. Mai auch 5 Hechte und 2 Barsche verhaften. Die Tage danach ging es nur noch spät am Abend los um die letzten Strahlen Tageslicht auszunutzen. Hat aber bei 3 Anläufen auch jedes mal funktioniert.


----------



## motocross11 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die anderen Bilder


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jkc schrieb:


> Petri Leute! Bei mir läufts leider irgendwie nicht.#d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geschleppt...


----------



## Colophonius (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zum Saisonauftakt war ich mal seit längerem wieder auf Hecht ansitzen. Dieser 73er Hecht konnte einer toten Brasse nicht widerstehen.


----------



## blumax (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri euch gesten hab ich die wobbler bekommen die sehen gut aus ich möchte misch bedanken#6


----------



## brauni (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Gestern zum Männertag ging es raus aufs Wasser! Gleich beim 1. Wurf gab es nen schönen Einschlag! Im weitern Tagesverlauf gab es dann auch noch paar hechte aber alle bis höchstens 70cm!


----------



## blumax (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Am Tag nach dem Gewitter kam meine Sternstunde. Als erstes gab es einen kleinen (40cm), dann ging es auch flott mit einem 91er weiter. Nur 2 Würfe danach krachte es richtig, eine 1,23m große Mutti verirrte sich an meine Rute, mein absoluter Rekord.:vik::vik:


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

Petri, besonders zum Bild von der großen Mutti.


----------



## blumax (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke ist halt mit dem handy#t


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> danke ist halt mit dem handy#t



Ich finde das Bild einwandfrei. Sowas schau ich mir gerne an.

Ich  hab schon  Fotos gesehen, die mir weniger gefallen haben.

Von so einigen meiner PBs gibt es gar keine Bilder, bin aber trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vatertag 2018 

Leider ohne Vater - aber die Tradition am Wasser muss fortgesetzt werden :g

Geplant war es mit 2 Kumpels auf Karpfen an einen See zu angeln. Doch an diesem Tag war dieser für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrt. Also haben wir uns spontan dazu entschlossen, weil wir eh schon in Holland waren, nach Wild an den PayLake zu fahren. Mit 16 Fischen kann ich mich da auch wahrlich nicht beschweren.

Das Highlight waren neben diversen Stören und Streifenbarschen ein Wels sowie ein Streifenbarsch von 70cm. So unglaublich geniale Tiere. Schade das man keine Möglichkeit hat, die in der Natur erleben zu können.

War aber ein toller Tag.


----------



## Maxthecat (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri#6 ! Tolle Fische hast da ans Band bekommen !!! Die anderen Fänge der User sind selbstverständlich auch Top !!!


----------



## fishhawk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

Petri Dennis,




> Schade das man keine Möglichkeit hat, die in der Natur erleben zu können.



Musst halt etwas Geld für nen USA-Trip zurücklegen. Bei dem momentanen EUR/USD-Kurs muss man da kein Krösus sein.


----------



## feko (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

in den USA gibt's auch keine streifenbarsche  oder irr ich mich jetzt ?


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger! Ich war gestern mal wieder auf Bachforellenpirsch:


----------



## Kami One (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle. Da sind ja so früh in der Saison schon richtig schöne Fische dabei. 

Bei mir gab es beim barscheln ein Zander auf nen kleinen Gummi. 

Und dann blieb der wohl kleinste jemals von mir gefangene Fisch am Gummi kleben. Falls jemand erkennt was das mal werden soll, wäre ich sehr interessiert.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Falls jemand erkennt es das mal werden soll wäre ich sehr interessiert.



 Tippe mal auf Barsch


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sieht schwer nach einem winzigen Flussbarsch aus. Das Maul ist ziemlich groß, also kein Weißfisch, Hechte sehen in der Größe anders aus, Zander kann ich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Kami One (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke. Davon sind dort im flachen tausende rumgeschwommen. 

Dann hab ich ja meinen Zielfisch doch gefangen, wenn auch ein bisschen klein.  [emoji16]


----------



## jvonzun (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## MarkusZ (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mindest zwei Dinge scheint der Jon gut zu können, Angeln und Fotografieren  .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@jvonzun
Wie immer ein klasse Foto und ein toller Fang.
Ist immer schön, die Bilder von dir zu bestaunen.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Musst halt etwas Geld für nen USA-Trip zurücklegen. Bei dem momentanen EUR/USD-Kurs muss man da kein Krösus sein.


Die finanziellen Mittel sind momentan nicht da. 
Aber in ein paar Jahren habe ich mir das fest vorgenommen. Neben diversen bekannten Barschen ist es vor allem der Goliath Grouper, der mich enorm reizt. (Dann aber wäre Pumpen vorher angesagt )



feko schrieb:


> in den USA gibt's auch keine streifenbarsche  oder irr ich mich jetzt ?


Im Grunde genommen ist der Streifenbarsch eine Kreuzung zweiter Fischarten (Felsen- und Weißbarsch).
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streifenbarsch
Sehr interessanter Fisch


----------



## Doerk71 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich darf mich auch endlich mal wieder beteiligen. Am Wochenende ging es auf dem Kubitzer Norden für uns zäh zu - diesen nach dem Laichen noch recht schlanken 42er Barsch darf man aber schon vorzeigen. Und wieder einmal mit dem 5er Mepps long Rainbow!





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doerk71 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Meinte natürlich Kubitzer Bodden [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hoi,

Saisonstart geglückt! Mein erster gejiggter Zander sonst faulenze ich nur. Meine neue Rolle gleich mit eingeweiht und Noch zwei weitere gefangen (die noch im Wasser abgehakt wurden) besser gehts nicht!


Grussen Michael


----------



## Lil Torres (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri allen erfolgreichen, tolle fische die ihr da gefangen habt... #6

für mich gab es heute einen hart erkämpften barsch, welcher für mich aber ein ganz besonderer war. mit knappen 35cm mein neuer pb!! :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,


scheint ein gutes Hechtjahr zu werden. Ich war bis jetzt zweimal auf Hecht, einmal 3 und einmal 2 über 60cm gefangen, allerdings noch nichts über 70 cm #c . Dazu noch ein paar Kontakte.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## blumax (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

es leuft super ein 97er die grossen sind gut drauf :m


----------



## NomBre (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein schöner kleiner Flitzer auf roten angry bird.

Zudem noch ein 66 cm Hecht der mit nach Hause durfte.

Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt ist den Meter nicht wert!


----------



## blumax (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

heut am kleinen fluss war richtig schön


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der ist ja mal richtig hässlich ;-)


----------



## Barschflosse (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo 
Die Hechte kommen bei uns am Stausee langsam in Fahrt.Konnte beim Schleppangeln diesen 84,5 cm Burschen erwischen.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## blumax (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri #6 heut am wasser den schön barsch wo ich misch schwer mit tuh


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So der Diva am Wochenende einen weiteren Fisch entlocken können...
Mein erster 15kg+ Fisch...:g


----------



## Kami One (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri! Das ist ja nen richtiger Brocken. Wie lang war die Dame denn?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Fettes Petri! Das ist ja nen richtiger Brocken. Wie lang war die Dame denn?



118 aber einige Kilo dicker als mein 120er vor kurzem...


----------



## Kami One (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke. Die Heringe? sorgen für eine gute Ernährung. 

Wo fängt man denn regelmäßig solche Monster? Holland? Bodden? Müritz?


----------



## Naish82 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Regelmäßig ist sicher relativ... aber die Chancen stehen im
Bodden schonmal nicht schlecht...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Danke. Die Heringe? sorgen für eine gute Ernährung.
> 
> Wo fängt man denn regelmäßig solche Monster? Holland? Bodden? Müritz?



Alle deine genannten Gewässer geben solche Fische her, dieser hier hat aber Garantiert noch nie einen Hering gefressen


----------



## Memy (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich konnte vor ein paar Tagen folgenden 91er Zander fangen:


----------



## Wildkarpfen (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Letztens beim Hechtangeln mit Gummifisch ein 103 cm und ein 90er Fisch bekommen.


----------



## fishing jones (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hab hier auch mal wieder einen Fisch beizusteuern  Aus meiner 3 wöchigen Mittelamerika Reise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Zielfisch verfehlt |rolleyes
Statt dicker Barsche gabs ihn. 
72er Hecht an der Barschflitsche


----------



## einfach_chris (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*






Überraschung beim Hechtangeln auf Blinker


----------



## Memy (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was soll eigentlich sponsored by Quantum bedeuten?

Zahlen die für tolle Bilder Geld?

 //Achso hat sich erledigt  Habe die erste Seite gelesen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger, tolle Fische dabei.

---

Main Saisonstart am Samstag war voll geglückt.
Zu zweit haben wir 23 Fische gefangen. Darunter mein neuer Barsch PB, wenige Zander und massig Hechte diverser Größen bis 90+ (beim Kollegen).

Ein toller Start.


----------



## Maxthecat (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Dennis #6 was für eine Granate von Barsch ! Warst bestimmt wieder in Holland !


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Petri Dennis #6 was für eine Granate von Barsch ! Warst bestimmt wieder in Holland !


Danke dir.
Richtig, war der Saisonstart in Holland.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum PB Dennis #6...


Geile Kirsche, voll Fett und schönes Foto ...
Wie groß war der, wenn es dein PB ist ???


Dir Chris ebenfalls Petri zum Zander...


#h...


----------



## Memy (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich habe letzte Woche meinen ersten Barsch gefangen... und gleich einen 50er


----------



## captn-ahab (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri...räumst ja ordentlich ab. [Edit Mod -OT]


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

[Edit Mod - OT]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie groß war der, wenn es dein PB ist ???


Danke dir,
waren 47cm.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke...
Weiter so !!!


----------



## brauni (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger! Paar geile Dinger dabei! Bei mir gab es auch paar nette Fische!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Was für eine geile Strecke. Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Allerdings! Ich liebe diese fetten Zander.:k 

Petri Leute!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich liebe auch die fetten Zander #6#6#6...
ADRENALIN PUR !!!


Allerdings am liebsten am eigenen Haken :q:q:q...


Fettes Petri !!!!


#h...


----------



## -iguana (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen,

 hier mein Hecht vom Saisonbeginn, 73cm aber noch etwas schlank. Läuft eher schleppend bei uns im Moment...

 Leider war ich alleine unterwegs und hab nur ein Bild im Gras hinbekommen. 

 Gruß Tom


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hechtmutti von heute Vormittag. 111cm


----------



## Silvio.i (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei uns läuft es auch bombastisch.
Am Samstag 2 Mal gemeter in 10min.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft es auch bombastisch.
> Am Samstag 2 Mal gemeter in 10min.



Petri, aber bis zur Müritz wäre es nicht so weit gewesen, wenn das in Moment am Bodden bombastisch ist muss man ein neues Wort für die Seenplatte kreieren|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin, 



bei mir liefs bisher nicht, Hechte nach der Schonzeit = immer noch 0, alle Chancen bisher verkackt.#d


Immerhin gab es die Tage den ersten gelandeten Räuber der Saison. Kleiner Schleimer am 32er Roach.#6







Petri und Grüße JK


----------



## Piketom (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! Paar geile Dinger dabei! Bei mir gab es auch paar nette Fische!


Petri Bräuni#6
Frage(n)...bist du auf einem See oder einer Talsperre unterwegs und in welcher Tiefe hast du die Zander ans Band bekommen?
An alle anderen nat. auch Petri
Tom


----------



## brauni (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Piketom schrieb:


> Petri Bräuni#6
> Frage(n)...bist du auf einem See oder einer Talsperre unterwegs und in welcher Tiefe hast du die Zander ans Band bekommen?
> An alle anderen nat. auch Petri
> Tom



Moin

Ich angle in einer Talsperre die aber recht flach u. sehr trüb ist! Ich fang meine Zander eigentlich immer im freiwasser! Ich bin eigentlich immer im unteren Drittel unterwegs egal wie tief es ist! Dort sind meiner Meinung auch die Aktiven Räuber unterwegs!


----------



## Deep Down (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Bräuni
Weisst Du wo die Sprungschicht im Vergleich dazu bei Dir liegt?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,



> Petri, aber bis zur Müritz wäre es nicht so weit gewesen



MVP = Anglerland, um diese Möglichkeiten werden euch viel beneiden.

Ich wünsche euch, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Mai:

motocross11
Bräuni
Kami One

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Kami One (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow... vielen Dank und herzlichen Glückwunsch an bräuni und motocross. Und natürlich auch ein fettes Petri an die Fänger der letzten Fische.


----------



## beefnoodle (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch und dickes Petri an alle!!


Nach langem kann ich auch wieder mal was vorweisen - 

die Mama biss auf einen toten Köfi auf Grund - 94cm - mein PB!


sorry für den Instafilter - hab das originalbild noch nicht auf dem Rechner |supergri


----------



## BanditOG (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri und Hallo zusammen,

nach ca. 8 Jahren Pause endlich mal wieder raus aufs Wasser.
Zum Einstand konnte ich einen 79er  Esox zum Luft schnappen überreden.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kaipiranha (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Leicht verrücktes Grinsen... vielleicht wegen der 42 cm PB?! [emoji6]

Entschuldigt die blöde Perspektive, war alleine unterwegs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Diva wieder etwas umgarnt  und siehe da dann ist sie auch gnädig#6


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger.
Werde heute wohl auch auf Pirsch gehen,


----------



## Barschflosse (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,konnte heute diesen 71 cm langen Zander im Möhnesee fangen.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Welpi (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin, gestern Abend ging dieser Zander mit 83 cm und 5,9kg auf einen Blinker.


----------



## Rheinangler53111 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen,
drei kleine von Freitag, nichts über 50cm


----------



## Youngun (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin,

meine Hechtsaison ist nun nach dem 5ten Versuch auch eröffnet...

eine 60 cm Hechtli konnte ich überreden... an der UL Rute ein genialer Drill...


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Kanal-Zander-Diven wollen aktuell nicht. Wenigstens ein Barsch konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## NomBre (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gefangen um 9.48 Uhr um 10 Uhr wollte ich Feierabend machen.

Super!

Auf meinen Lieblingsköder gefangen, der mir schon sehr viel Fisch brachte (3er Mepps).


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Gefangen um 9.48 Uhr um 10 Uhr wollte ich Feierabend machen.
> 
> Super!
> 
> Auf meinen Lieblingsköder gefangen, der mir schon sehr viel Fisch brachte (3er Mepps).



Petri #6

Hast du dich am Bein verletzt ? Sieht blutig aus .


----------



## NomBre (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aufgekratzt, Scheiss Stechmücken xD

Aber das war es wert.

Achja neuer PB bei mir mit genau 90 cm was der Fisch hatte.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



NomBre schrieb:


> Aufgekratzt, Scheiss Stechmücken xD
> 
> Aber das war es wert.
> 
> Achja neuer PB bei mir mit genau 90 cm was der Fisch hatte.



Jo die Mücken sind echt Hölle |gr:

Glückwunsch zum PB


----------



## LOCHI (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! 3er-5er Mepps in Kupfer auch für mich unschlagbar! Sogar Zander finden die geil...#6


----------



## hecht99 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nachdem die letzten Tage mit Gummi wahnsinnig zäh waren hat sich auf Köderfisch zumindest mal wieder ein 55er Motivationsfisch verirrt.


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

3. Meter in 2018!
LÄUFT! |supergri


----------



## Doerk71 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mit dem Belly in aller Frühe drei Hechte zwischen 70 und 80 cm. Dieser durfte mit. 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colophonius (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern gab es seit langer Zeit mal wieder einen vorzeigbaren Barsch. Kein Monster, aber darauf lässt sich aufbauen. Der Biss war zu Beginn des Angeltages, was ihn vor der Pfanne rettete. 




Ansonsten gab es noch einen deutlich kleineren Barsch und einen ähnlich großen Zander. Beide schwimmen selbstverständlich auch wieder. Aber damit habe ich das "Barsch-Zander-Hecht"-Trio in dieser Saison schon voll.


----------



## NomBre (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mepps aglia Long Rainbow und redbow gehen Super... Damit hab ich keinen auch erwischt!




Doerk71 schrieb:


> Mit dem Belly in aller Frühe drei Hechte zwischen 70 und 80 cm. Dieser durfte mit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doerk71 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi NomBre,
ja, der 5-er ist auf große Barsche und Hechte DER Köder für mich.
Gruß, Dirk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldhesse (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Saisonstart am Rhein, die Zander laufen gut und noch nen 97er Hecht.
> 
> 
> 
> Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri




Beim dritten Bild kann man erkennen das du auf dem Wasser bist.


----------



## Fares (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

dachte ich mir auch...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Irgendwie habe ich es die letzten 1,5 Jahre nicht so sehr mit den Zandern.
Umso erfreulicher dann, wenn ein solches Exemplar einsteigt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geiler Zetti  #6#6#6 !!!


#hThomas...


----------



## angelschorsch (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri


----------



## Tom Goes Fishing (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Da will man schön Dropshoten und dann sowas|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Kiesbank (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kein Riese, aber erster Fisch mit meinem bellyboot [emoji2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buhnenspringer (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich es die letzten 1,5 Jahre nicht so sehr mit den Zandern.
> Umso erfreulicher dann, wenn ein solches Exemplar einsteigt.




Pet(r)a zum Zetti! Sehr geile Färbung, nicht so langweilig blaß wie die Rheinzander Zwischen 70 und 75 cm, oder? Hoffentlich habe ich nicht unterschätzt


----------



## Bronni (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wir machen seit einer Woche Urlaub in ZIngst am Darß und haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und haben auf dem Bodden gefischt. Unser heutiger Tag mit Guide war sehr erfolgreich, nicht Masse aber Klasse, ich konnte mit einem Hecht mit 117 cm meine Bestleistung erzielen, einen Zander mit 70 cm verhaften und mein jüngster Sohn konnte noch einen 41 cm Barsch beisteuern. Zusammenfassend muss ich sagen, es war nicht einfach, windig und sehr anstrengend.


----------



## Claudio83 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 den gab's heute :m....Petri den anderen Fängern...Schöne Fische


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der ist ja richtig geil.... 

Fettes Petri #6#6#6...


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Klasse Bronni und viel Spass noch #6





Bronni schrieb:


> Wir machen seit einer Woche Urlaub in ZIngst am Darß und haben die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und haben auf dem Bodden gefischt. Unser heutiger Tag mit Guide war sehr erfolgreich, nicht Masse aber Klasse, ich konnte mit einem Hecht mit 117 cm meine Bestleistung erzielen, einen Zander mit 70 cm verhaften und mein jüngster Sohn konnte noch einen 41 cm Barsch beisteuern. Zusammenfassend muss ich sagen, es war nicht einfach, windig und sehr anstrengend.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ein paar Tauwürmer und ein Brutfischlein auf einem 2er Haken, serviert  an der leichten Stalkingrute mit 0,30er Mono und freier Leine sollte für Aal oder Zander sein....
  doch dann hat diese überdimensionale Kaulquappe beschloßen, dass  Kleinvieh auch Mist macht und mir einen unvergesslich kitzligen Drill  beschert. 

Forest Gump würde sagen "Angeln ist wie eine Schachtel Pralinen..."


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Yööööööööö #6


----------



## daci7 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sehr geil - Petri!


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hehe, fettes Petri Axel. Was für'n Schleif. 

Allen anderen Fängern auch ein Petri.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Buhnenspringer schrieb:


> Pet(r)a zum Zetti! Sehr geile Färbung, nicht so langweilig blaß wie die Rheinzander Zwischen 70 und 75 cm, oder? Hoffentlich habe ich nicht unterschätzt


Fast, waren 77cm. Und danke 


Dickes Petri den anderen Fängern. Tolle Fisch dabei.


----------



## diaryofdreams (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von so einem Zander Träum ich schon seit Jahren !! Petri !!#6





Claudio83 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 268334
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bronni (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kami One (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle. Sind ja sehr schöne Fische dabei. Bei mir gab's null Fische am Wochenende und das bei 10 h auf dem Boot. Ich hoffe dieses We läuft es besser.


----------



## Sei.. (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Aus den ersten Junitagen


----------



## PsychoBo (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bin gerade auf São Miguel (Azoren) :l


----------



## hecht99 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern!

 Die Abkühlung bei uns die letzten Tage hat richtig gut getan! Mittagspause genutzt und 2 Zander Anfang 50 mit Gummi erwischt. Langsam läuft es wieder an und es werden bestimmt wieder größere kommen. Heute Abend ist mal wieder ein Ansitz mit Köderfisch geplant:vik:.


----------



## Semmelmehl (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim zweiten Auswurf ...

31cm - 435gr


----------



## Bronni (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wir waren heute wieder für acht Stunden auf dem Bodden. Das Wetter war super und die Hechte wollten auch, wir, unser Guide, mein jüngster Sohn und ich konnten mehrerere.... Hechte zwischen und 80 und 90 cm landen. Allerdings haben wir auch viele Fische am Boot verloren, eigene Dummheit und sehr aggressive Hechte: Insgesamt ein super Tag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf São Miguel (Azoren) :l




WOW! Dickes Petri. Sehr geil.


----------



## jvonzun (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

auch von mir wieder einmal ein paar Bilder


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



> auch von mir wieder einmal ein paar Bilder



Und wie immer sehr schöne, danke dafür .

Können nicht nur Fußball spielen, die Schweizer  .


----------



## Bilch (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> auch von mir wieder einmal ein paar Bilder




Toller Seibling! Petri :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich liebe die Bilder und Fang-Fotos von dir @jvonzun
Dickes Petri

--

Bei mir gab es erneut einen stattlichen Zander am Wochenende. Die Freude darüber konnte nicht lange halten, denn im Anschluss habe ich erneut eine riesen Maschine im Drill verloren.


----------



## jvonzun (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

danke Dennis, deine sind aber auch top! Man sieht, dass du dir Mühe gibst und dem Tier somit Respekt zollst #6


----------



## Buhnenspringer (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Pet(r)a zum Zander und auch an alle anderen erfolgreichen Fänger! Das mit den verlorenen Großen kenne ich gut! Manchmal sehr, sehr ärgerlich! Vor allem die Barsche können das verdammt gut! Kurz fluchen und weitermachen! Der nächste kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern noch einen schönen Feierabend mit einem Zander und 4 Hechten gehabt :l


----------



## Maxthecat (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Dennis !
Ein ganz dickes Petri Heil|wavey:! Mensch du haust ja hier Sachen raus , erst den dicken Moppel von Barsch , denn die Zander und nun auch noch den schönen Hecht|bigeyes ! Super , das hätte ich gerne auch mal ! Solche Erfolge am Wasser hat man hier leider in so kurze Zeit leider nicht .:c


----------



## Lommel (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern beim entspannten Abendangeln hat es bei uns auch gerappelt in den Ruten


----------



## Barschflosse (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo
Erst mal Petri an alle,sind wieder ordentliche Fische gefangen worden.Bei der Gelegenheit will ich auch mal den Fang von heute vorstellen.Beim Schleppen biß neben zwei halbstarken Hechten dieser kompakte 91 cm Bursche.Er war das Highlight des heutigen Angeltrips bei super Wetter.

Gruß Ramon


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Strecke Lommel, dickes Petri.
Und ein echt ordentlicher Brocken Barschflosse, bin schon gespannt was die Barsche demnächst sagen, die sind ja bei uns komplett verschwunden 

Dafür gibt es viele Hecht und die Größe der Zander, wenn auch nicht die Masse, ist echt gut dieses Jahr. Gestern gab es noch einen schönen Feierabend Zander.


----------



## Lommel (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Dennis

Das Kompliment gebe ich gerne zurück. Sehr beeindruckend wie du kontinuierlich gute Fische fängst!


Bei mir ist es meistens so das wenn ich fange, dann auch direkt an diesem Tag mehrere habe ... und dann kommen Sie wieder, die Tage wo dann gar nichts geht.


----------



## Barschflosse (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sauber Dennis,wieder ein schöner Zander.Läuft bei dir!

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch ich möchte hier unbedingt mal was posten....:q


----------



## Kami One (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri bobster!

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der zu den Raubfischen zählt. [emoji39]

Auf was hast den gefangen?


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Kami One schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, ob der zu den Raubfischen zählt. [emoji39]


Ich glaub der iss aus der Spielzeugabteilung


----------



## Maxthecat (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

@Dennis : Petri zum weiter schönen Zander #6 Auf dem Bild sieht das aus als hätte der Zander noch ne Tackerklemme im Kopf vom Preis / Herkunft Marke #h
LG.
Dieter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Maxthecat schrieb:


> @Dennis : Petri zum weiter schönen Zander #6 Auf dem Bild sieht das aus als hätte der Zander noch ne Tackerklemme im Kopf vom Preis / Herkunft Marke #h


Wie stumpf, ja jetzt wo du es sagt :q
Ich vermute es ist ein Grashalm oder ähnliches, denn in den Wehren treibt meist auch immer einiges an Krautzeugs rum, was dann beim Keschern auf dem Fisch bleibt.

---

Am Samstag war ich wieder los.
Bis zum frühen Nachmittag durfte ich nur dem Kollegen beim Fische fangen zu schauen, dann haben wir wegen einer Sperrung noch über eine Stunde lang einen Spot gesucht und als an diesem großen Kanal auch noch das Wehr abgestellt gewesen ist, hatte ich auch meine gute Laune so langsam verloren. Zum Glück war in der Nähe ein kleiner Graben mit einem kleinen Wehr. Dort hatte mein Köder auch direkt einen Abnehmer in Form eines Hechts, der mir einen Drill von über 10 Minuten beschert hat, weil dieser Hecht so verdammt heftig gekämpft und sich durch ein Krautbüschel gedrängt hat. Nur durch die gute Zusammenarbeit mit meinem Kollegen am Kescher und das wechseln der Kanalseite, konnten wir die Schnur aus dem Kraut befreien und den Hecht sicher landen. Was ein traumhafter Drill und meine Freunde konnte ich danach auch nicht verbergen. Ab dem Moment lief es dann für mich und ich durfte einige Hechte fangen. Zwei davon haben es aufs Foto geschafft


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wow gibt ja wieder eine Menge schöner Bilder. Ich mache das ja eher selten, aber ich möchte auch mal wieder etwas beitragen.

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit genau 100cm das erste mal den Meter knacken durfte, hat es gestern wieder heftig gescheppert. 
Beim Schleppen auf Barsch war auf einmal die Rute krumm und ich dachte erst an einen Hänger im Kraut. Raus kam dann nach 10 Minuten Drill eine schöne Hechtmutti mit 107 cm. :l

Unfassbar geiler Fisch, aber auch ziemlich einschüchternd in ein Maul zu schauen aus dem dich fast 1 cm lange Zähne begrüßen und das in dem Wissen das man für ein gutes Foto seine Fingerchen ja mehr oder minder in eben jenes stecken werden muss. 
Da ältere Damen ja aber zuweilen höflich sind hat sie brav stillgehalten und so schwimmt sie zum Unmut eines unserer Kontrolletis weiter im See.

Die letzten 2 Minuten des Drills konnte mein Kumpel noch auf Video festhalten.
https://youtu.be/b1fHBLtMAhc

Der restliche Tag lief auch gut insgesamt gab es für mich und meinen Mitangler um die 10 kleine und 3 mittlere Barsche, außerdem noch einen weiteren Hecht von 74cm der meinen Kumpel mit in seine Küche begleiten durfte und einen Aland der sich einen 9cm Wobbler schmecken ließ.

PS: Ich werde nie verstehen können wieso manche Menschen ohne Sinn und Verstand Gesetze befolgen ohne diese zu hinterfragen. Wenn das Gesetz falsch ist, dann ist es m.M.n nicht nur richtig sondern die Pflicht eines Jeden dieses zu missachten. Als aktive Naturschützer und Naturnutzer ist es unsere Pflicht mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen dafür zu sorgen dass auch nachfolgende Generationen noch intakte Gewässer vorfinden, das konsequente abknüppeln wichtiger bestandssichernder Laichfische ist da sicherlich keine Hilfe.


----------



## Maxthecat (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin !
Petri euch beiden zu den schönen Hechten #6 Man Dennis , du bist ein wahrer Glückspilz ,was du in der letztens Zeit an Land gezogen hast ist der Traum eines jeden Anglers ! Einfach Super !!!#6
LG.
Dieter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hammer Rantanplan, dickes Petri zu dem Klopper. Sehr geil.



Maxthecat schrieb:


> Man Dennis , du bist ein wahrer Glückspilz ,was du in der letztens Zeit an Land gezogen hast ist der Traum eines jeden Anglers !


Danke dir.
Ich habe einfach nur unfassbares Glück so tolle Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen.


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Wow gibt ja wieder eine Menge schöner Bilder. Ich mache das ja eher selten, aber ich möchte auch mal wieder etwas beitragen.
> 
> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit genau 100cm das erste mal den Meter knacken durfte, hat es gestern wieder heftig gescheppert.
> Beim Schleppen auf Barsch war auf einmal die Rute krumm und ich dachte erst an einen Hänger im Kraut. Raus kam dann nach 10 Minuten Drill eine schöne Hechtmutti mit 107 cm. :l
> ...




Dickes Petri zur Hechtmutti...#6
Geiles Video,da sieht man Freude pur :vik:


----------



## mathias160888 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde dann auch das erste mal mit Bildern mich hier melden.

Am Sonntag kamen 2 Kirschen innerhalb von 10 Minuten an die Luft.

1x 52cm
1x 49cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den dicken Barschen - das ist Mal eine ordentliche Hausnummer.

Bei mir hat es dann gestern auch endlich wieder mit einem Ü40er Barsch - schön nach einem spontanen Feierabend - geklappt. Und dann auch endlich Mal ein guter Fisch mit der UL Rute (abseits der mittleren Hechte, die nicht Ziel sind )


----------



## mathias160888 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den schönen Kirschen!

Im Moment fange ich bei uns nur noch so große Barsche. Lange Zeit habe ich gar keine Barsche gefangen und seit 2 Wochen kommt fast bei jedem Angeln ein Ü40 Fisch hoch. 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass wir doch noch einen guten Barsch bestand haben. Hatte schon so meine Zweifel #c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Im Moment fange ich bei uns nur noch so große Barsche. Lange Zeit habe ich gar keine Barsche gefangen und seit 2 Wochen kommt fast bei jedem Angeln ein Ü40 Fisch hoch.


Genau so war es im letzten Jahr. Da konnten wir gezielt auf große Barsche angeln und fast immer war mindestens einer dabei. An komplett unterschiedlichen Gewässern und Spots.

Dieses Jahr sind die Barsche wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Gestern dann endlich wieder einen.


----------



## robi_N (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

[Edit Mod - bitte keine Hinweise auf Gewinnspiele anderer Plattformen! Danke!]


----------



## jvonzun (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Rannebert (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Pff, was Jon kann, kann ich auch. Nur im anderen Extrem! 


Petri der ganzen Meute


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zur Hechtmutti...#6
> Geiles Video,da sieht man Freude pur :vik:





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hammer Rantanplan, dickes Petri zu dem Klopper. Sehr geil.
> 
> Danke Phirania und Dennis. #6
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Dennis meintest Du nicht irgendwas mit verschwundenen Barschen oder so? Ich seh auf den Bildern irgendwie lauter geile Kirschen :q:vik:


Die großen Barsche sind bei uns in den Regionen und Gewässern wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Letztes Jahr gab es fast kein Angeltag, an dem nicht ein Kollege oder ich einen Ü40er gefangen haben. Dieses Jahr nur beim Saisonstart einen und jetzt diesen. Ansonsten wie vom Erdboden verschluckt. Ich hoffe die warmen Temperaturen werden die Fische wieder munter machen. Samstag und Sonntag werde ich es sehen #6


----------



## Maxthecat (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin !
Petri euch allen zu den tollen Fängen#6 .
@jvonzun : Toller Zander ,aber die Bilder der Landschaft sind noch viel geiler !#6#h . Sehr schön !!!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lommel (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle, bei mir gab es heute zwei schöne Zander und eine raubbrasse die sich ein 12 er Gummi reingepfiffen hat. Sachen gibts


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

So nach 10 Jahren Hechtangeln und drei Norwegentrips ist meine Shimano Diaflash noch funktionstüchtig aber sie hat schon einige Kampfspuren, und man kennt das ja, nach so einer Zeit kommt der Gedanke man könnte sich mal was neues gönnen....
Gesagt getan ne Bullseye BeastDentist und ne 4000er Stradic gekauft und an an die Müritz dicke Gummis im Freiwasser werfen-klappt.
Bei der Landung völlig aufgeregt gewesen-aus Schmerz lernt man, aber schön zu sehen das man selbst nach 25 Jahren noch ganz nervös wird wenn eine Mutti zum Kescher geführt und gelandet werden will. Naja Kiemengriff etwas verkackt, #cvergeht wieder-dem Fisch geht es bestens alles Blut auf den Bildern ist meins-aber wie man sieht hab i h ein Abtropfbecken extra im Boot bei mir


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Heil!

Schickes Moped haste da gefangen - den "Blutzoll" auf jeden Fall wert! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Geile Fische Lommel, Petri.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ...aber schön zu sehen das man selbst nach 25 Jahren noch ganz nervös wird wenn eine Mutti zum Kescher geführt und gelandet werden will.


Genau das ist unser Hobby. Man kann immer wieder glauben, alles erlebt zu haben und lernt am Ende doch nie aus. Gibt doch nichts schöneres als zittrige Knie beim angeln. Dickes Petri #6


---

Die Barsche sind endlich wieder da. Bei den letzten 3 Touren gab es jeweils einen 40+ Barsch. Und am Wochenende konnte ich zwei davon, sowie gute kurz davor und eine Schleie, die sich als guten Barsch verkauft hat, landen.  Und bei 4 Stunden Schlaf auf 3 Nächte, darf man auch Mal fertig aussehen


----------



## Rheinangler53111 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

43cm Barsch aus der Ijssel beim EFC Tunier.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Juni:

beefnoodle
Kaipiranha
NomBre


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## NomBre (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Juhuuuu,

PN ist raus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Momentan läuft es echt prima und die Großbarsche sind endlich wieder da.
Gestern nach Feierabend durfte ich auch das Tripple (Hecht, Zander und Barsch) voll machen. So wünscht man sich das. Das Highlight ist aber eindeutig der bisher voluminöseste Barsch, den ich je in der Hand hatte.









Und ein toller Zander, der in einem Graben gebissen hat, da würde keiner einen Zander vermuten. Wir haben etwas rauben sehen und waren uns sicher, dass es ein Hecht war. Aber gebissen hat dieser schöne Zander.


----------



## beefnoodle (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Juhuuu, wie geil ist das denn!!! Vielen Dank, PN ist raus.



 und gerne unterstütze ich weiter diese tolle Gruppe mit zwei Bildern aus Sydney, Australien, wo ich gerade bin... |rolleyes|rolleyes
man beachte die Skyline..







Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Juni:
> 
> ...


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Am Rhein laufen wie verrueckt die Zander u Rapfen gerade, Top- Koeder Grundel am Grund. Kollegen von mir zeigen reihenweise Zander u Rapfen, ich selbst hatte Di spaetabend n Rapfen in den 80ern, der selbst die 5,5lbs Spezialrute ganz schoen gefordert hat- und derart fett der Bursche- unfassbar. Hatte nicht genau gemessen, kein prefektes Foto da ich allein war nachts an der Buhne, auch da der schnell wieder zurueckging- aber der Vergl liegend neben dem Schuh zeigt es wohl deutlich, in welche Rtg das Kaliber geht...


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der erste nord-hollandhecht 2018 ist gelandet er biss auf einen grünen 15 cm Lieblingsköder.
An der grösse muss ich noch ein wenig arbeiten aber das kommt noch.
Grüsse


----------



## Pinocio (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern einen Tag an Rhein, wollten eigentlich auf Barsch. Toller Beifang und mein erster Rapfen (63cm), danach haben wir noch 2 weitere fangen können, die aber nicht mehr so groß waren.
Hatte nicht erwartet, dass die wirklich so kampfstark sind. Im Kescher habe ich gesehen, dass mein Karabiner verbogen war und mein Köder keine Drillinge mehr hatte, der hing nur noch an einem Hakenbogen, die anderen waren ab.


----------



## Kiesbank (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Von mir gibt's auch mal wieder was zu melden [emoji1]

Kleiner rapfen beim gufi jiggen [emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und weiter geht's [emoji16] von gerade eben.  Nach etlichen Köder Wechsel hat sich schließlich ein Hecht imitat den kleinen zum biss gebracht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger - da ist ja wieder was raus gekommen die Tage #6

---

Ich hatte von Freitag bis Sonntag Besuch aus Hamburg. Zu dritt haben wir  einen 3 Tage Marathon in Holland unternommen und versucht, diverse Fische  an Band zu bekommen und es lief wunderbar. Insgesamt haben wir jeden  Tag irgendwo um 30 bis 40 Fische gefangen. Während die Hechte und Zander  sich rar gemacht haben, waren es vor allem die gestreiften Lieblinge.  Darunter konnte ich 4 x Ü40er fangen und wir haben noch einige gute  Barsche gehabt, die kurz vor der 40er Marke lagen.
Alles in allem ein traumhaftes Wochenende. Hier eine kleine Auswahl...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern. Läuft ja richtig gut zur Zeit! Vor allem bei Dennis. Irre!


----------



## Wildkarpfen (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri schöne Barsche, am Wochenende konnte ich auch ein paar überliesten.


----------



## confuzius (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri für eure schönen Fische. Konnte gestern Abend nach einem sehr anstrengenden Tag in Almere NL meinen ersten Hecht (85cm) landen gegen 22:30 in einem kleinen Hafenbecken


----------



## beefnoodle (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi Christian,
hast du meine PN erhalten? Irgendwie hab ich dir nun mehrmals was geschickt, es ist aber nichts in meinem Postausgang?
Gruss



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Juni:
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



beefnoodle schrieb:


> Hi Christian,
> hast du meine PN erhalten? Irgendwie hab ich dir nun mehrmals was geschickt, es ist aber nichts in meinem Postausgang?
> Gruss




Hey beefnoodle,
alles gut. Wobbler sind unterwegs!
Viel Spaß damit und Petri!


----------



## brauni (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hi Christian! Hast du von mir auch mal eine pn bekommen?
Hatte im Juni gewonnen u. bis heute noch nichts erhalten! Hab 2 mal geschrieben u. auch keine Antwort bekommen!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Hi Christian! Hast du von mir auch mal eine pn bekommen?
> Hatte im Juni gewonnen u. bis heute noch nichts erhalten! Hab 2 mal geschrieben u. auch keine Antwort bekommen!




Hey Bräuni,
nein, von Dir hab ich noch keine Adresse bekommen...
Schick einfach nochmal per PN...
Wobbler gehen dann sofort raus!


----------



## NomBre (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute Mal mit meinem neuen hobie Outback schleppen gewesen. Ein paar Barsche sind hängen geblieben. Das hier war der größte.


----------



## Barschflosse (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,bei mir sind auch ein paar Stachler hängengeblieben.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Neues Revier, neues Glück. Da ich nach 16 Jahren mein Hausgewässer gewechselt habe fühle ich mich ein wenig wie ein Anfänger hier.
Aber es kann auch Spass machen mal wieder neue Herauforderungen zu haben. Mitlerweile klappt es auch wieder halbwegs mit den Fischen.
Zander gab es zwar nur bis 55 cm (nicht alle fotografiert) aber zumindest ließen mich die Meterhechte nicht im Stich.




70cm




55cm




54cm




102cm


----------



## NomBre (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mit so einem Schlachtschiff doch wohl kein Problem ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden


----------



## tobi-1 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei der kurzen Sonntagsausfahrt gab es jede menge barsche nur die Großen wollen nicht so recht....


----------



## brauni (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri! Bei mir gab es auch wieder Fisch!


----------



## Kiesbank (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie es scheint laufen die Barsche ganz gut.  

Als in der früh garnichts beissen wollte waren in den Mittagsstunden dann doch richtig schöne Barsch Fänge drin.  Hier der größte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wahnsinn was hier wieder für Fisch aus dem Wasser gekommen sind. Dickes Petri.

---

Bei uns war die letzten Tage echt zähes Brett.
Wenn man dann bei ganz wenigen Fischen noch einen weiteren 40er Barsch erwischt - und das auf Ansage - dann ist der Angeltag am Ende dennoch super erfolgreich geworden.






Ach ja: Und es gab eine Güster auf Jig und eine garstig Katzen, die mich ständig verfolgen >.<
https://youtu.be/otnE06oFqaA


----------



## OSSSSE (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern am Oder-Spree-Kanal...

Ich wollte eigentlich nur kleine Barsche jagen und habe einen kleinen 2 inch Easy Shiner am 2 Gramm Kopf montiert. Da ist mir dieses Monster eingestiegen.

Der Gute war circa 70 cm lang.

Hat gut geschmeckt :vik:


----------



## Robbyk2 (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri euch allen.


Hechte und Zander wollten in letzter Zeit noch nicht so richtig ans Band.

Barsch dafür läuft gut, die attackieren sogar 12cm - 20cm Gufis. Bis jetzt aber auch nur Kleinkram, aber die Frequenz stimmt.


----------



## Kami One (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Raubaal. Sowas passiert einem wahrscheinlich auch nur einmal im Leben.

Bei mir hat's gestern auch ordentlich gerappelt in der Kiste. 2x den PB erhöht. Es gab 4 Hechte zwischen 80 und 89 cm und noch 2 verloren. 

Hier mal der erste, der war richtig schön golden:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wahnsinn, seit ein paar Tagen ein ganz zähes Brett und keine der bekannten Regeln funktioniert hier.

Da war ich schon felsenfest davon überzeugt, gestern nach Feierabend als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen, da konnte ich dann doch noch unerwartet 3 Fische (2 Hechte und einen Aal) landen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mich gestern auf Zander konzentriert habe, einen Fisch den ich momentan absolut nicht auf die Reihe bekomme, ein wundersames Ergebnis. Aber ich will mich ganz sicher nicht beschweren, im Gegenteil. Wunderschöne Fische sind es gewesen und tolle Fotos sind es geworden.

Ab jetzt ist aber erst Mal ne Woche Ruhe, denn ab morgen sind wir beim Hai Angeln zum Zwecke der Wissenschaft. Ich bin schon ganz nervös und voller Vorfreude


----------



## Barschflosse (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri Dennis,schöne Fische.


----------



## denis.rs (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Letzte Woche auf dem Sörmlandsleden in Schweden. Glück gehabt, 30 Minuten geangelt, 4 Barsche, einen zum verwerten mitgenommen. Lecker für uns zwei


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Anbei ein paar Fario Bilder vom Juni/Juli:


----------



## Sei.. (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin moin! von Samstag: 1,02m auf halbes Rotauge
Gewässer sieht man leider nicht im Dunkeln


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Sei schrieb:


> Moin moin! von Samstag: 1,02m auf halbes Rotauge
> Gewässer sieht man leider nicht im Dunkeln



Krass !!!

Der Fisch des Lebens |bigeyes


----------



## Sei.. (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das sagen alle und ich habe deshalb fast das Gefühl als wäre der Höhepunkt meines Anglerlebens erreicht. Ich hoffe irgendwas cooles kommt noch  ist natürlich der Wahnsinn.


----------



## zandertex (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Fettes Petri zum Traumzander!#6


----------



## Sei.. (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vielen Dank


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Sei schrieb:


> Das sagen alle und ich habe deshalb fast das Gefühl als wäre der Höhepunkt meines Anglerlebens erreicht. Ich hoffe irgendwas cooles kommt noch  ist natürlich der Wahnsinn.


Petri. Fettes Petri.
Da kommen noch ein paar Höhepunkte.
Glaub mir. 
Aber jetzt erstmal genießen.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum MegaZander!

Beim Zander könnte (!) das Toppen tatsächlich zukünftig etwas schwierig werden, aber eben auch nur vllt.  Wo solche Fische kreiert werden, kann es immer noch einen Größeren geben!
Außerdem gibt es noch so viel andere Fischarten die absolute Ausnahmen zulassen und den Grund für den Fisch des Lebens liefern!


----------



## Sei.. (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Vielen Dank! Da mache ich mir eigentlich auch keine Sorgen, es gibt noch so viel zu erleben am Wasser, auch direkt vor der Haustür. Ein 50er Barsch wäre so ein Beispiel oder auch ein 30er den man unter besonderen Umständen gefangen hat. Mein eigentlicher Fisch des Lebens bisher ist z.B. bei weitem nicht der Größte, auch da waren es eher die Umstände die ihn dazu gemacht haben|rolleyes


----------



## Kiesbank (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bilder vom Freitag
 Geballte 75cm auf gufi mit einer Konger Paladin,  max 12g wurfgewicht [emoji54]

Bellyboot sei dank konnte ich nach ner halben Stunde den Kerl doch zu mir  aufs Boot hieven.  Nach oben gepullt wurde mit der Schnur in der Hand legen [emoji23]

Ein geiler tag! 

Der Hecht auch schön, aber so ein Gerät lässt den 50 cm Schnippel alt aussehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piketom (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Digges Petri @ all!

Sei,...Hammerzander|bigeyes
Um welche Uhrzeit kam der Biss und war es im Fluß oder See?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern.

Hier Mal ein paar "etwas andere" Raubfische.

---

Ich war vor dem Wochenenden beim "Sharkatag" - einem Event der Sportvisserij Nederland.
Im Dienste der Wissenschaft wird dieses Event abgehalten und dabei auf Haie und Rochen geangelt, diese werden dann markiert, vermessen und im Anschluss wieder zurückgesetzt.

Es waren zwei wundervolle Angeltage und ein richtig tolles Erlebnis, welches wir da erleben durften.

Und neben ein paar Haien durfte ich auch meine erste Holz-Markrele sowie einen Wolfsbarsch fangen. Ein paar weitere Meeresbewohner - so auch zwei Rochen - gab es ebenfalls auf dem Boot. Diese aber nicht von uns.

Ein paar Bilder von den unvergesslichen Tagen...


----------



## Maxthecat (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Dennis !
Top und denn noch dazu im Dienste der Wissenschaft#6


----------



## Danschman (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die letzten Wochen waren hier sehr gut, dank des niedrigen Wasserstandes. Rapfen bis 75 cm haben sich überlisten, der Großteil hatte um 65 cm.

Erfolgsköder waren der Seaspin Janas und der Seaspin Pro-Q 120.


----------



## Seele (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Super Bilder Danschman, Petri an dich und alle Anderen. 

Denk von Dennis kommt zu dem Thema eh noch mehr  Gerade die verschiedenen Arten würden mich interessieren.


----------



## Robbyk2 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern auf Forelle am Fluss ( Diemel ) unterwegs gewesen. Konnte in der letzten Zeit einige fangen. Bachforellen  und Regenbogenforellen. 

Keine Riesen, aber auch so eine 33cm Regenbogenforelle liefert an der UL-Rute gut ab.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey Wahnsinn, Haie, Meterzander, fette Rapfen, Karpfen auf Gummifisch, schicke Forellen! Hier geht's ja ab! Super Leute. Da schaut man richtig gerne vorbei... Fettes Petri!


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim Einschlag des Köders direkt genommen. 65er Rapfen.


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Beim Einschlag des Köders direkt genommen. 65er Rapfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 269223


....würde sagen....sauber (an)geworfen #6 Petri

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einfach raus gepfeffert.


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo in die Runde und Petri allen Fängern,

 ich hab grad nachgeschaut und war tatsächlich seid 29. Mai nicht mehr am Wasser#d. Leider haben mich die väterlichen Pflichten sowie mein persönliches Projekt (die Wampe muss weg) ziemlich vereinnahmt. Ich hoffe das ich in der nächsten Zeit wieder mehr Zeit zum angeln finde. Aber zwischen meinem letzten Beitrag von Anfang Mai und dem 29. Mai war ich noch ein paar mal los und einige Fische gab es auch.

 Unter anderem habe ich endlich mal wieder die Metermarke beim Hecht geknackt. Allerdings hatte ich da extrem viel Glück, da mir bei dem Wobbler von 2 Drillingen 5 Flunken abgebrochen sind und der letzte Haken ganz knapp im Maulwinkel hing. Zu allem Überfluss hatte ich genau an diesem Tag den Kescher im Auto liegen lassen aber ist ja nochmal alles gut gegangen:q. 

 Von mir gibt es dann hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen wieder regelmäßig Fischbilder.


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

noch mehr Fotos...


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und die bisher letzten:c


----------



## MikeHawk (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zum Hybrid.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schade das du nicht mehr so oft los kommst. Aber die Ausbeute - Hut ab - sehr geil und dickes Petri. Schön wieder was von dir zu sehen.


----------



## brauni (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle! Schon hart bei dem Wetter ans Wasser zu gehen! Aber manchmal lohnt es sich!


----------



## feko (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

petri bräuni. scheinst echt n top gewässer zu haben


----------



## Danschman (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die letzten Wochen waren absolut überragend, was die Oberflächenfischerei auf Rapfen betrifft.

Jetzt hatte ich das Glück an einem neuen Gewässer auch noch eine schöne Forelle zu überlisten. Mit 55cm keine schlechte, eine deutlich größere hat den Köder kurz danach leider knapp verfehlt. Dazu gab es noch Rapfen bis 75cm. Dieses Gewässer werde ich die nächsten Wochen definitiv wieder besuchen 

Alle Fische haben auf den Seaspin Pro-Q 120 gebissen.


----------



## Maxthecat (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri motorcross11 #6 Oh man , was beneide ich euch der schönen Ostsee wegen und ihren reichhaltigen Angebot mit den verschiedenen Arten |wavey: Vor allem ist immer das Wasser da.

Naja , die Nordsee erholt sich ja langsam auch wieder und man fängt Klieschen , Butt , Aal oder auch mal ne Scholle . Die Dorsche gehn nur im Herbst / Winter hier Oben je nach der Wassertemperatur ,Tide und Wind . Wolfsbarsche gibt es auch jede Menge kleinere Exemplare , hin und wieder ist auch mal ein Größerer dabei . Eventuell wird das Fangverbot ( Catch & Relase ist ja gestattet ) nächstes Jahr für Angler aufgehoben .|supergri
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Barschflosse (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo 
Die Dickbarsche waren heute erneut gut unterwegs.Hier die beiden Größten des Tages.
Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## forellenhunter81 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, dicke Dinger die Barsche! Weiter so!


----------



## Barschflosse (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Danke,ja ich bin weiter an meiner Ü-50 Mission für Dickbarsch am Wasser.Vl fällt die Marke bald auch noch,doch auch wenn ich schon nah dran komme die entscheidenen cm fehlen derzeit noch.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wie ein paar schöne Fische dabei, die raus gekommen sind.
Dickes Petri


----------



## confuzius (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schönen Tag in Holland gehabt , gut Strecke gemacht und vor allem die kleinen Barsche haben gebissen wie blöde. Kamen zu 3. auf gut 30 Barsche. Der größte Kratzte dabei gerade mal an der 30er Marke


Dann habe ich noch dieses süße Hecht Baby an Land gebracht xD


----------



## loete1970 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Kurzweiliges Ansitzangeln am Kanal am Freitag brachte 5 Barsche bis 35 cm, alle auf Köfi an der Pose präsentiert.


----------



## brauni (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Bei läuft es im Moment im Fluss am besten!


----------



## Maxthecat (1. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri #6 Schöne Fische hast gefangen !


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (1. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die Gewinner des Monats Juli: 

Danschman
denis.rs
motocross11


Glückwunsch! Meldet euch via PN bei mir. Ich brauche eure Adressen, dann gehn die Preise schnellstmöglich an euch raus


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern - #6


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch! Da waren richtig gute Fisch im Juli dabei. 
Ein Kumpel meint ja immer, der August ist DER Großfisch-Monat! Bin sehr gespannt, was hier in den kommenden Tagen passiert...


----------



## motocross11 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Gemeinde,

 hab es doch tatsächlich gestern am Abend, nach über 2 Monaten wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Mein ausgewählter Spot war natürlich belegt#q. Hab mir dann 10 Minuten das Wasser in der Umgebung angeschaut, konnte aber keine Fischbewegung sehen. Dann packte der Angler ein. Kurz gefragt ob er was hatte, das verneinte er aber und meinte hier geht nix. Ich dann fix meine Rute und Tasche aus dem Auto geholt und los. Da der Kamerad nur an und kurz unter der Oberfläche gefischt hatte, montierte ich einen Jigspinner und wollte den klassisch jiggen. Der Plan ging auf! In der ersten Absinkphase bereits der erste Einschlag. Es gab dann noch einige Bisse. Insgesamt blieben 3 Rapfen und ein Barsch hängen.


----------



## Marcoallround (2. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey
Auch ich kann wieder mal Fänge melden.
50er Döbel auf Gummifisch und einen 45er Hecht auf Wobbler. Insgesamt hab ich 4 Döbel in 20 min erwischt die anderen waren jedoch mit Kirschen und das alles auf Sicht 1 meter vor meinen füssen.
Grüsse Marco


----------



## jvonzun (3. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde!
 Bei uns sind die Saiblinge in der Tiefe äusserst hungrig.


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> Bei uns sind die Saiblinge in der Tiefe äusserst hungrig.



Schöne Fische, schöne Bilder, wie gewohnt eben.

In der Tiefe dürften ja für Salmoniden noch angenehme Temperaturen herrschen.

Im Hochrhein scheint es da leider anders auszusehen.

Ich hoffe 2003 wiederholt sich nicht.


----------



## jvonzun (4. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

ja, ich denke in unseren tiefen Voralpenseen ist es ab 25m ganzjährig 4 Grad, diese Fische kommen nun zwischen 35 und 45m.


----------



## Lorenz (4. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri!
Es dürfte sich vermutlich zu vielen größeren Seen ein Diagramm mit dem Temperaturprofil im Jahresverlauf finden lassen. Wer also will, kann ja gerne mal für sein Hausgewässer google'n. In manchen (deutschen) Voralpenseen können es z.B. ~10° werden bei 25m und bei manchen Alpenseen tut sich in der Tiefe z.B. nichts oder fast nichts (z.B. ~1° Schwankungsbreite im Jahresverlauf).


----------



## chef (4. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dieses Jahr liefs mit Wels bei mir äusserst schlecht. Etliche Fehlbisse u Aussteiger, paar kleine bis 120cm. Gestern hats dann endlich wieder richtig gescheppert. Knapp 160cm der Kollege


----------



## Barschflosse (5. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo 
Heute waren die Kirschen nicht ganz so gut unterwegs,doch dieses Moppelchen ließ sich trotzdem noch überlisten.Es ist der 5. Barsch mit 45 cm dieses Jahr.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## denis.rs (9. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die Wobbler #6#6#6




Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Gewinner des Monats Juli:
> 
> Danschman
> denis.rs
> ...


----------



## Nizzyx (11. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute gab es eine große Überraschung beim Barsch Angeln... 
Das dürfte dann mein erster Rapfen?! gewesen sein und gleich auf einer 10gramm Rute..
Hatte leider nichts zum messen dabei... Was denkt ihr? Wie groß war er wohl? Von der Stange des Keschers bis zum Gummizug ganz am Ende sind es 80cm.





Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## blumax (12. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

was meint ihr für welche fische sind die wobbler am besten geeignet


----------



## u-see fischer (12. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



blumax schrieb:


> was meint ihr für welche fische sind die wobbler am besten geeignet



Welche Wobbler denn?


----------



## blumax (12. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



denis.rs schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für die Wobbler #6#6#6



die mahn hier bekommt


----------



## Barschflosse (12. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,mal wieder einen schönen Barsch zum Fototermin gebeten.Gruß und Petri Ramon.


----------



## captn-ahab (14. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*







60er Zetti ausm DEK auf einen Wobbler im Dunkel.


----------



## brauni (14. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bei mir war topwater angeln angesagt!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schöne Fische hier... Petri!
Die Rapfenangelei mit Topwater-Ködern lieb ich auch. Echt genial!


----------



## spike999 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Für mich gab es heut ein paar Tagen,der größte um die 65cm...


----------



## Naish82 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



>


Werfe hier nochmal meinen 80er von letztem Sonntag mit ins Rennen...


----------



## lighty09 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri,

tolle Fische #6


----------



## beefnoodle (22. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

von mir gibt´s nen 77er...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri, sehr sehr schön!#6


----------



## spike999 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die beiden hatten Bock auf Buster Jerk


----------



## Colophonius (23. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und noch ein Zander aus dem DEK. 55cm auf eine tote Grundel.


----------



## W-Lahn (23. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

City-Rapfen von heute Morgen....


----------



## Marcoallround (23. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey 
Die Barsche sind in Beisslaune wie Jahre nicht mehr. Letztes Jahr 15er durchschnitt und dieses Jahr etwa18 cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Die UL Angelei scheint mir immer mehr zu gefallen.
Mit 20 Barschen und 5 Zandern für einen Feierabend, bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## lighty09 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die UL Angelei scheint mir immer mehr zu gefallen.
> Mit 20 Barschen und 5 Zandern für einen Feierabend, bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Klingt super.
Dickes Petri und schöne Zettis...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri zu den Räubern Dennis !!!


Bist ne coole Socke, grins...


Wie machste das immer mit den Bildern ??? 

Hast Du da immer ein Dabei ???
Ich fange auch schöne Zander, da muß ich mir noch was einfallen lassen...
 Deine Bilder kommen immer cool rüber !!!


#h Thomas...


----------



## Riesenangler (24. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Heute Vormittag. Aber die Fische habe echt keine Power. Ein oder zwei Fluchten und schon zeigte er die Breitseite und war Physisch am Ende. Habe ihn abgeschlagen, weil zu tief geschluckt. Der Drilling hing in den Kiemen. 
85 CM.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



lighty09 schrieb:


> Klingt super.
> Dickes Petri und schöne Zettis...


Danke sehr 


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Räubern Dennis !!!
> 
> 
> Bist ne coole Socke, grins...
> ...


Danke dir Thomas 
In der Tat habe ich immer jemanden dabei. Angeln ist für mich mehr ein Gemeinschafts-Hobby und ich bin daher fast immer mit jemanden unterwegs. Und dann machen wir immer von dem anderen Fotos und versuchen uns dabei zu beeilen, damit der Fisch schnell zurück (in den Niederlanden) kann.

Petri zum Hecht Riesenangler

----

Gestern war ein echt Mega Angeltag.
Masse statt Klasse. Es gab nicht viele Bisse. Dafür waren die meisten Bisse auch von echt geilen Fischen. Während ich zwei Ü40 Barsche und einen guten Hecht fangen konnte, hatte mein Kollegen zwei Barsche knapp unter der 40 und eine fette Schleie auf Gummi. Und beide noch ein paar kleinere Barsche.


----------



## Berti86 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin Moin, 

anbei ein Flusshecht Vertreter aus der Saale. Gefangen auf Spinnerbait, 101cm #h


----------



## -iguana (28. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder ein Zander aus der Donau!

 Petri an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## niersfischer93 (28. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Heute seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Barsche mitgenommen.


----------



## Lommel (29. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Jo barsch läuft, hier einer mit 46cm


----------



## niersfischer93 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lommel schrieb:


> Jo barsch läuft, hier einer mit 46cm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270038


 
Petri, schöner Fisch!


----------



## mathias160888 (29. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,

mein kleiner Beifang beim Barschangeln. 1,06m


----------



## phirania (29. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein kleiner Beifang beim Barschangeln. 1,06m






Petri.#6
So einen Beifang hätte ich auch mal wieder gerne..:q


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



-iguana schrieb:


> Mal seit Ewigkeiten wieder ein Zander aus der Donau!
> 
> Petri an alle anderen Fänger



Petri,

netter Bildhintergrund übrigens !!



> mein kleiner Beifang beim Barschangeln. 1,06m



Der macht am Barschgerät sicher mehr Randale als ein großer Barsch am Hechtgerät.


----------



## Robbyk2 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein kleiner Beifang beim Barschangeln. 1,06m




Petri zum Beifang #6


Den Spro Ruler und die FoxRage Handschuhe hab ich auch :q#6


----------



## mathias160888 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Robbyk2 schrieb:


> Petri zum Beifang #6
> 
> 
> Den Spro Ruler und die FoxRage Handschuhe hab ich auch :q#6



Ich hab jedes mal alles an den Händen kaputt. Daher die Größe mit Handschuhe. Den Spro Ruler werden ich noch austauschen. Habe gesehen das es einen mit automatischen Einzug gibt. Wollte den mal schön im Boot positionieren.


----------



## mathias160888 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Der macht am Barschgerät sicher mehr Randale als ein großer Barsch am Hechtgerät.[/QUOTE]

Meine Hearty hatte gut zukämpfen. ich war ebenfalls ziemlich fertig, da ich nur ein 0,28 Fluo dran hatte 

Der kam direkt nach dem Biss an die Oberfläche und verschwand danach für ca. 10 Minuten. Ist mein PB daher war ich sehr nervös


----------



## nada1988 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hier mein 74er Zetti von vorgestern. Aufgrund der Färbung dachte ich im ersten Moment als er hochkam und im Wasser schimmerte an einen Ultramegamonsterbarsch. Auf den zweiten Blick war dann alles klar :-D


----------



## blumax (1. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

nach langen wider ans wasser und die fische haben hunger


----------



## bombe20 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sohnemann und ich haben heute unser Abendbrot gejagt. Der große hat 32cm.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat August:

 chef
Barschflosse
Berti86


Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Gestern mit Dennis Siever von Stramme Leine für einen Großbarsch Film los gewesen. War ein mega geiler Tag, der zuerst wirklich zäh anfing. Aber am Ende haben wir jeder mindestens einen guten Barsch gefangen und wir hatten mega Spaß.

Mein Barsch war zwar nicht der größte, passt aber als gutes Bild für einen tollen Angeltag. (Und mein Raubfisch Tripple konnte ich fangen  )


----------



## Barschflosse (3. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo Dennis
Schöne Barsche,läuft wieder bei dir.

Gruß und Petri Ramon


----------



## Robbyk2 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hoffentlich ist die Trockenheit bald vorbei.

Mit dem niedrigen Wasserstand ist es nicht leicht am Wasser.


Trotzdem konnte ich 2 Forellen fangen. Einmal Bachforelle und einmal Regenbogenforelle.

Beide in einem Gumpen gebissen, der noch etwas mehr Wasser hat.


----------



## Naish82 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*






90cm auf SG Rattle Shad


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri den Fängern 

---

Ich liebe es ja, wenn ein Feierabend so wunderbar klappt und man einfach nur ungezwungen Spaß haben kann und etwas zu lachen hat. Wenn der Feierabend dann noch mit 3 Hechte, einem Zander, ein paar kleinen und einen ordentlichen Ü40 Barsch belohnt wird... Traumhaft <3

Zwischendurch stellt man sich auch wie die letzten Deppen an... aber wir können dennoch darüber lachen, wie wir in diesem kurzen Video festgehalten haben:  https://youtu.be/ioKN4e_o9ao


----------



## Angler9999 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Willi Wobbler (5. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Mal, wieder was von mir.
 Nicht der Größte, aber tolle Färbung wie ich finde.

 Petri allen anderen Fängern #6


----------



## Sebarschtian (5. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo zusammen,


hier mein erster Fisch, den ich im AB zeige. Hab mich riesig gefreut, dass ich davon 2 Stück fangen konnte. Sie stammen aus einem verhältnismäßig kleinen Bergsee in Mittelschweden.









Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Naish82 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Stark, Petri!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hallo,


so, nach zwei Jahren wieder mal die Metermarke geknackt. Zwar mit 102 cm knapp aber immerhin. Wenn es so weiter geht, scheint es ein gutes Hechtjahr zu werden. Ich war bis jetzt 8 Mal auf Hecht (bin nur nebenbei Hechtangler) und habe 10 Stück gefangen zwischen 65 und 102 cm.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schon Mal dickes Petri, freut mich 
Hast du denn auch ein Bild dazu? D


----------



## Marcoallround (6. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Hey
Auch von meiner Seite gibts mal wieder ein Bachforellenfoto.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Schon Mal dickes Petri, freut mich
> Hast du denn auch ein Bild dazu? D




Hallo,


nein, Bild habe ich nicht, ich war allein und ließ ihn wieder ziehen.
Wäre er 20 cm kürzer gewesen, hätte ich ihn entnommen und zu Hause fotografieren können.
Ein Lob auf meinen Hammerkopf-Kescher von DAM, beim ersten Versuch war er drin - und auch schon vom Wobbler los.#6


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wäre er 20 cm kürzer gewesen, hätte ich ihn entnommen und zu Hause fotografieren können.
> Ein Lob auf meinen Hammerkopf-Kescher von DAM, beim ersten Versuch war er drin - und auch schon vom Wobbler los.#6


So darf es laufen. Ein dickes Petri wünsche ich :m
Und Petri zu Bachforelle


----

Ich komme gerade selber noch nicht darauf klar, wie geil es momentan läuft. Und dann habe ich gestern Mal eben den Barsch PB geknackt und einen der geilsten und spannendsten Drills überhaupt gehabt. Ich feiere das gerade so sehr... wie ich unser Hobby liebe, es gibt einem Freude für Tage


----------



## Lajos1 (7. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade selber noch nicht darauf klar, wie geil es momentan läuft. Und dann habe ich gestern Mal eben den Barsch PB geknackt und einen der geilsten und spannendsten Drills überhaupt gehabt. Ich feiere das gerade so sehr... wie ich unser Hobby liebe, es gibt einem Freude für Tage




Hallo,


ja, so ein außergewöhnlicher Fang wirkt immer noch nach.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Barsch.
Bei uns ist mit Barschen nicht so viel los. In manchen Gewässern so gut wie nicht vorhanden, in manchen schon, aber in meist kleinen Exemplaren und in einigen auch in stattlicher Größe, aber wenig. Aber ich bin eh nicht so der Barschspezialist und beim "hechteln" sind Beifänge, wegen der meist verwendeten Ködergröße sehr selten.
Einen toten Monsterbarsch fand ich mal, ich konnte ihn noch halbwegs messen, da noch nicht sehr verwest; der war ungefähr 56/58 cm lang. In dem Gewässer habe ich noch keinen gesehen, der über 30 cm war.#c


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## brauni (8. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri in die Runde! Hier mal wieder paar Fänge der letzten Tage!


----------



## brauni (8. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Und noch ein paar!


----------



## jkc (10. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Wieder mal ordentlich zugschlagen.:q#6
Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Das ist Mal eine ordentliche Streck, Petri Bräuni

---
Gestern haben wir einen echt mega Angeltag gehabt. Da mit Kunstköder kaum Erfolg war, haben wir auf Naturköder (Tauwurm am DS) gesetzt und ordentlich gefangen. Ich selbst konnte über 70 Barsche fangen und mein Raubfisch Tripple komplettieren. Das Highlight war ein ordentlicher 77er Zander, während mein Kollege ein 102cm langen Hecht fangen konnte. Wahnsinn, welch Frequenz und wie viele gute Barsche dabei gewesen sind.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nä, jetz hat der Kerl Euch auch noch damit angesteckt?!?
Petri!

Die beiden großen auch auf Tauwurm?

Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Beim Zandern erwischt.


----------



## NomBre (13. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

War mit dem Kajak am Walchensee unterwegs

Es gab Saiblinge und Hecht!


----------



## Youngun (13. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri an alle Fänger.

@NomBre
traumhaftes Revier


----------



## Snâsh (13. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Endlich wieder mal Glück gehabt. Erster 50er Barsch aus dem Main


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Dickes Petri an die anderen Fänger und vor allem zum 50er Kaliber, sau geil.


----

Darf ich vorstellen?
Ein Haal - halb Hecht, halb Aal. In der Fachsprache auch Esox Anorexia Nervosa genannt 

Auf jeden Fall einen klasse Feierabend mit meinem Lieblings-Holländer gehabt, der mich beim Barsch angeln so richtig abgezogen hat. Während er über 20 der gestreiften Räuber fangen konnte, von denen viele ordentliche Kaliber zwischen 36 und 39 lagen, durfte ich nur zuschauen. Dafür blieb der letzte Barsch für mich und damit eine weitere Kirsche auf meinem 40er Konto 

Zum Abschluss gab es auch noch einen schicken Zander, der das Raubfisch-Tripple komplettiert hat.

So wünscht man sich einen Feierabend.


----------



## Barschflosse (14. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Sauber Dennis,Petri zum Räubertriple.
Gruß und Petri Ramon.


----------



## Kiesbank (16. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Schönen Abend am See mit bisl Fischkontakt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem MI 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## el.Lucio (17. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fängern!

War am Freitag auch mal los an meiner Talsperre. Und entgegen der üblichen Geflogenheiten ( klares Wasser und Sonne = Naturdekor) hab ich einfach mal nen weißen 20cm langen Twister rausgeprügelt.
Rausgekommen ist ein ziemlich schlanker 86er


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Abendbrot gesichert.


----------



## Schlacko (18. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Bäh, kauf dir mal ein neuen Eimer:q


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Anregungen hier 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66048


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Nur mal richtig sauber machen. Der ist mein Schmuddeleimer. Vielleicht mit ner Schruppscheibe oder so.


----------



## brown-eye1910 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Manchmal zahlt sich Ausdauer aus!
 In der Mittagssonne, nachdem ich den See fast einmal umrundet hatte (ohne Biss), lauerte dieser 75er Hecht unter einem versunkenen Baumstamm auf meinen Gummifisch.
Die Attacke kam auf Sicht, zwei Meter vor meinen Füßen. Geil! [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Moin und Petri in die Runde,

 war vor 3 Wochen endlich mal wieder auf Rügen. Es lief echt geil. Barsche satt und auch einige richtig gute Fische bis 45cm waren dabei. Hechte gab es als Beifang auch bis 91cm.
 Am letzten Tag ging es dann gezielt auf Hecht und was soll ich sagen auch hier richtig geil. Am Ende des Tages hatte ich 9 Stück bis 101cm und nen schönen 40er Barsch. Am geilsten waren die ersten 15 Minuten: 1. Wurf 93cm, 3. Wurf 101cm und 5-6 Minuten später noch ein 98er.


----------



## motocross11 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

hier noch ein paar


----------



## motocross11 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

und das letzte


----------



## jvonzun (20. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Petri allen Fänger, wieder geile Strecken und hammer Bilder dabei.
Vor allem bei motocross und jvonzun. Als ich die Bilder gesehen habe, da wusste ich sofort das es von jvonzun sein muss, ohne den Namen gelesen zu haben. Traumhaft 

---

Ich war gestern auch Erfolgreich. Einen schönen Hecht und den obligatorischen 40+ Barsch. Wie ich diese Tiere momentan liebe, die lassen mich echt nicht im Stich


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Motocross hat sich auf jeden Fall klar verbessert, wenn ich an die mit Kontrast überladenen Bilder von früher denke :m Sind natürlich alle sehr ähnlich, aber so viel mehr geht auf einem Boot wohl auch nicht. Die Forelle mit der schönen Fettflosse gefällt mir eigentlich auch, aber die anderen beiden sind mir zu fehlerhaft (1. extremer Rotstich durch falschen Weissabgleich, 3. zu rauschig, abgehackt)


----------



## jvonzun (20. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



D1985 schrieb:


> Die Forelle mit der schönen Fettflosse gefällt mir eigentlich auch, aber die anderen beiden sind mir zu fehlerhaft (1. extremer Rotstich durch falschen Weissabgleich, 3. zu rauschig, abgehackt)




wenn es nur das ist, dann bin ich mehr als zufrieden :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Ist auch die Hauptsache. Wobei den Abgleich könnte man ganz einfach korrigieren, wenn man will...geht selbst mit JPG noch gut und für Bilder wie das andere nur mehr Raum lassen (falls es geht oder mehr Weitwinkel besorgen) und danach kann man immer noch etwas schnippeln  Kreativ sind die Bilder ja.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*

Einen waren Giganten erwischt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. September 2018)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2018 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Einen waren Giganten erwischt.
> Anhang anzeigen 270527



Ein Riese eben#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. September 2018)

Hier mal wieder ein paar von mir:




34cm




35cm




90cm




104cm


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2018)

Schöne Dinger Tommi!

Perti!


----------



## jvonzun (29. September 2018)




----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. September 2018)




----------



## Riesenangler (30. September 2018)

Also irgendwas mache ich verkehrt. Besonders für Zander schein ich zu blöd zu sein. Petri den Fängern.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2018)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also irgendwas mache ich verkehrt. Besonders für Zander schein ich zu blöd zu sein. Petri den Fängern.


Petri allen.
Ich im Moment auch. Keine Zander, nur Barsche.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. September 2018)

Na Super. Immer rein mit dem Salz in die Wunde. Und nochmals kräftig nachreiben.


----------



## Hechtler11 (1. Oktober 2018)

@Riesenangler: Dem komme ich gerne nach. 
So schlecht es im Sommer lief, so gut läuft es im Herbst mit den Barschen. Die Großen bleiben zwar aus, aber die Stückzahl stimmt.


----------



## Aalbubi (3. Oktober 2018)

73cm mit einem C-Rig und einen 5cm Keitech. Der Drill war an der UL/L Rute im flachen einfach nur heftig.


----------



## Aalbubi (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir klappt es dieses Jahr überhaupt nicht mit dem Hecht. Papa Esox will einfach mal gar nicht. 
Petri zu den tollen Barschen! Seit ich eine eigene Barschrute habe, fange ich auch nur noch <15cm.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Oktober 2018)

Erste Bellyboottour war gleich erfolgreich.
So kann es weiter gehen.
83 cm pure Freude


----------



## Finke20 (4. Oktober 2018)

Mal ein Paar von gestern.


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Oktober 2018)

Die werden schmecken,Barschfilets.


----------



## mark11 (5. Oktober 2018)

Medium 63919 anzeigenSilhecht auf Sylt 89,5 cm gelandet auf Wobbler


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Oktober 2018)

Heute meinen ersten Herbsthecht gefangen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2018)

So den einen habe ich noch. Das war es jetzt erst mal für ein paar Wochen von mir.
 Jetzt geht es erst mal ins Krankenhaus zum 2. künstlichen Hüftgelenk.


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2018)

Petri zum Traumzander.
Alles Gute für die OP.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Oktober 2018)

Alles Gute ,Tommi.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2018)

Dickes Petri an alle und gute Besserung Tommi.
---

Endlich wieder am Wasser nach dem Hexenschuss und dem ganzen Stress.
Beim Zielfisch Hecht war gestern überhaupt nichts zu machen. Aber wer will sich auch bei so einem Beifang beschweren? Gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## .Capricornus. (8. Oktober 2018)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also irgendwas mache ich verkehrt. Besonders für Zander schein ich zu blöd zu sein...



Nicht nur Du...
(der zweite ist leider unter`m Kopf gehakt, der wollte den Gummifisch bestimmt erdrücken  )


----------



## .Capricornus. (8. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen (mit einer kleinen Verspätung - Sorry dafür!) die Gewinner für den Monat September:

*Sebarschtian*
*brown-eye1910*
*Tommi-Engel*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!

*Rute & Rolle|Fisch & Fliege | Jig & Jerk | Fische & Fjorde*


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Oktober 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> hier kommen (mit einer kleinen Verspätung - Sorry dafür!) die Gewinner für den Monat September:
> 
> ...



Huch,

nicht das der Tommi seinen Gewinn im Shop verhöckert!!   

Grussen Michael


----------



## Benji90 (8. Oktober 2018)

Gestern wenig Zeit und viel Glück gehabt.
Das Ausharren im Regen hat sich ausgezahlt und mit einem kleinen Wolkenbruch und Köderwechsel kam der Einschlag. Neuer PB für mich
Gruß Benni


----------



## Zmann (8. Oktober 2018)

Dickes Petri,solch schöne Zander fängt man nicht alle Tage!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. Oktober 2018)

Massiver Zander! Petri...


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. Oktober 2018)




----------



## jochen68 (9. Oktober 2018)

Endlich mal wieder Zander. Einer davon hier:


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. Oktober 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 314171


Ach du Schande,

fehlt da Wasser!!


----------



## MarcinD (10. Oktober 2018)

4 Barsche in 1:15 Std. Alle fast an genau der gleichen Stelle gebissen. Hatte noch nie so einen geilen Angeltag in meiner 2jährigen Angelkarriere. Und die neue Barschcombo hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Der Kollege hatte 43 cm und 1,1 Kilo.


----------



## Zmann (10. Oktober 2018)

Die gestreiften hatten gestern mächtig hunger,
Petri!


----------



## Tigersclaw (11. Oktober 2018)

Heyho Petrie an alle hier... 
mit den Größen kann ich nicht mithalten, dafür hatte ich heute einiges an Frequenz (> 50 Stück). Alles auf kleine Twitchbaits, Gummis wollten die Gesellen keine.


----------



## Hechtler11 (13. Oktober 2018)

Auf den Herbst ist Verlass.


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2018)

Das ist doch mal ein schönes Exemplar Hechtler11. Petri 

Hab man Riesen erwischt


----------



## Hechtler11 (13. Oktober 2018)

Danke. 

Ja, das ist ja ein Mordsbrocken.  Was ist das für eine Fischart?


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Oktober 2018)

An der Frage von Hechtler11 sieht man, wie selten Kaulbarsche geworden sind, war früher fast überall sowas wie eine Plage.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2018)

Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Fischart?


Das ist ein Kaulbarsch und lustigerweise habe ich gestern sogar noch einen gefangen und meinem Kollegen (nicht Angler) davon erzählt, wie selten man die heute im Vergleich zu früher fängt.

Gestern bei 27 Grad war übrigens alles andere als leicht und bis auf ein paar Mikro-Barsche, womit wir schon ganz zufrieden waren, ging nichts.
Doch der letzte Wurf, es war schon dunkel und haben das meiste zusammengepackt, gab noch einen Einschlag und schon wieder hat ein schöner 40er Barsch den Tag abgerundet. Ich feiere die Barsche so sehr


----------



## Hechtler11 (15. Oktober 2018)

Na, da hat sich das Ausharren aber wirklich bezahl gemacht. Super Fisch!  Auf was hast du ihn gefangen? 

Ich wollt schon Schwarzbarsch schreiben. ^^ Das erste Mal, dass ich einen Kaulbarsch sehe. Bei uns gibt es nur Sonnenbarsche.


----------



## Tigersclaw (15. Oktober 2018)

heyho.. hmm ich hoffe das ich dieses Jahr auch mal n 40+ Barsch erwische.. im Moment sinds wie gesagt viele aber die eben recht klein


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2018)

Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Auf was hast du ihn gefangen?


Tauwurm am DropShot. Kunstköder gehen momentan fast überhaupt nicht, ganz zähes angeln.


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Oktober 2018)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Tauwurm am DropShot. Kunstköder gehen momentan fast überhaupt nicht, ganz zähes angeln.



Hi Dennis, 

hast du schon mal den Vergleich gemacht zu tauwurm vs. Imitate wie z.B. Berkley Gulp?

Ich bin da grad am experementieren und seh schon, dass die Fische mit dem Berkley gulp schon gut abziehen, dito keinen Verdacht schöpfen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> An der Frage von Hechtler11 sieht man, wie selten Kaulbarsche geworden sind, war früher fast überall sowas wie eine Plage.


 
Da hast Du Recht,dafür gab es sogar Rezepte.

http://www.fische.info/rezepte-von-a-z/k/kaulbarschsuppe.html


----------



## jvonzun (17. Oktober 2018)

Petri Dennis. Muss auch mal nach Holland auf die dicken Barsche 
Hier ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2018)

Petri allen.
Krass jvonzun. Dickes Petri. Kanada, Alaska oder an welchem Ort der Welt warst wieder unterwegs ? Mal wieder hammer Fische.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Oktober 2018)

Fettes Petri zu den geilen Fischen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beneidenswert, schöne Prachtexemplare !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Einfach HAAAAAAAAMERGEIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jvonzun (18. Oktober 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri allen.
> Krass jvonzun. Dickes Petri. Kanada, Alaska oder an welchem Ort der Welt warst wieder unterwegs ? Mal wieder hammer Fische.



Kanada


----------



## Zmann (18. Oktober 2018)

So schöne Bilder und Fische,Daumen hoch!


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Oktober 2018)

Super Klasse Jon!

Das mach ich auch in 2 Jahren


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Oktober 2018)

Genial. Danke fürs teilen jvonzun! Sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## Hadde (19. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Finke20 (19. Oktober 2018)

Noch mal was vom Donnerstag.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Jon,

wie immer tolle Bilder, tolle Fische.



> an welchem Ort der Welt warst wieder unterwegs ?



Wenn er um die Zeit Stör, Chinook, Coho und Chum bei einer Tour gefangen hat, tippe ich mal auf das  des Fraser River System.

@Finke20 

Deine Barsche sind natürlich auch nicht übel.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Oktober 2018)

danke!
ja,im Fraser Gebiet, im Video stehen die Namen der Flüsse.


----------



## Finke20 (20. Oktober 2018)

Danke fishhawk und jvonzun Bilder sind natürlich wie immer Hammer .


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2018)

Petri allen.
Jvonzuns Fänge und Bilder sind natürlich der Oberhammer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich hab mal einen 60er Zander zu melden ... Sollte eigentlich ein Aal werden.


----------



## Finke20 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ist doch ein schöner Beifang.
Petri Zokker


----------



## hecht99 (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri Zocker,

wundert mich eh, dass du bei deiner Köfi-Aal-Angelei nicht mehr davon fängst, falls zumindest ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden ist


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (22. Oktober 2018)

Am Samstag gab es den hier , es geht langsam wieder was Petri an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri.

Ach für 2Stündchen Rhein bin ich zufrieden.




Und einmal daneben


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Oktober 2018)

Neuer PB Hecht, 92cm am heimischen Gewässer gefangen auf Köfi.


----------



## Doerk71 (24. Oktober 2018)

Am Wochenende endlich mal wieder mit meinem Bruder auf dem Kubitzer Bodden gewesen.
Der frühe Vogel ... 





Barsch im Morgenlicht






Endlich wieder Nachwuchs (fängt man dieses Jahr öfter - in den Jahren zuvor fast gar nicht)






Der größte der Tour (82cm)






Ein tolles Wochenende ... und viel Glück mit dem Wetter!

Gruß, Dirk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Tolle Fische, petri an alle! 
Für mich gehts heut auch wieder los. Der Wetterumschwung ist in vollem Gange, es gießt wie aus Eimern. Wasserpegel steigen wieder. Mal gucken, ob es heut schon passt oder sich die Fische erst noch 2,3 Tage daran gewöhnen müssen. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## greenRiver (24. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Barsch!


----------



## Tigersclaw (27. Oktober 2018)

Petrie an alle 

Trotz halben Sturm, ungemütlichen Wetter und ner leichten Erkältung gings heut früh zeitig ans Wasser. Und was soll ich sagen, auf die Barsche ist im Herbst Verlass.
Noch im Dunklen gab's einen ca. 50 cm Hecht und einzelne Barsche auf nen 13 cm Wobbler. Sobald es hell wurde, wurden die Stachelritter munter und ich hatte bis 10 Uhr ca 30 Stück von 15- 38 cm (neuer PB für Elbe). Viele Fehlbisse und "Schwanzbeisser"  auf Gummi gab's auch.

Grüße Claw


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2018)




----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2018)

Petri Euch....


----------



## Sei.. (29. Oktober 2018)

Aus den letzten 2 Monaten: 

Hecht 90cm, Hecht 105, dazu Barsche und Zander. Der größte Hecht aus dem Asnen in Schweden, alles andere in Hausgewässern.


----------



## phirania (29. Oktober 2018)

Petri schöne Strecke...


----------



## Papamopps (29. Oktober 2018)

Seit Oktober hat mein Sohn (14) seine Angellizenz...nimmt seinen Bruder (12) mit ...und zusammen gab es an 4 Tagen bereits einige Barsche und 2 Hechte 55 und 78cm


----------



## Hannes85 (30. Oktober 2018)

Moin zusammen,
ich lese hier regelmässig und bin die letzten Jahre nicht oft zum Angeln gekommen.
Am Samstag bin ich dann mal wieder los und konnte diesen schönen Hecht auf einen angebotenen Hering fangen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Forelle74 (30. Oktober 2018)

Petri, 
allen erfolgreichen Fängern.
Läuft wohl ganz gut zur Zeit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2018)

Hecht läuft gut momentan.
Die letzten 5 Spinntouren hatte ich jedesmal mindestens einen Hecht.
Macht extrem Spaß momentan


----------



## blumax (31. Oktober 2018)

englisch mal wider was am hacken  56er


----------



## Sei.. (1. November 2018)

Hier noch ein Schmuckstück von September aus dem Sauerland, hatte ich fast vergessen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. November 2018)

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Oktober:

Papamaopps
Sei
Doerk71

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Papamopps (1. November 2018)

Das ist ja toll, das wird meine Jungs freuen. 
Danke!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2018)

Petri, was eine hammer Forelle


----------



## NomBre (1. November 2018)

Heute nach 1,5 h gebissen. Perfekt für die Küche, 78 cm


----------



## phirania (1. November 2018)

Petri
Und guten Hunger


----------



## Sei.. (2. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri, was eine hammer Forelle



Danke! Ich war auch hin und weg. Einfach die perfekte Bachforelle.


----------



## jvonzun (2. November 2018)




----------



## Doerk71 (2. November 2018)

Hey, super - ich hab gewonnen!

Danke und viele Grüße 
Dirk


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2018)

Petri zum Hecht.lass ihn dir Schmecken


----------



## bigbecker (2. November 2018)

Dann will ich auch Mal mit meinem Riesenfang angeben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2018)

Man der ist ja knuffig


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2018)

bigbecker schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch Mal mit meinem Riesenfang angeben



Petri  größer als mein pb ist er definitiv


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2018)

jvonzun schrieb:


>



Was ein prächtiger Zander.

Und die Forelle. Wahnsinn
Petri Sei. Und Petri allen anderen.
Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. November 2018)

Von Mittwoch.
Der erste auf Meeresfisch. Es geht endlich los.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2018)

Welche Meeresfische nutzt du?


----------



## phirania (3. November 2018)

Hering,Stinte und Sardine sind jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit Topköder.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2018)

Wo bezieht ihr die? Supermarkt?


----------



## phirania (3. November 2018)

Fischtheke Supermarkt .
Oder Köderfischversand.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2018)

Ok danke für den Tipp. 
Das muss ich unbedingt noch testen


----------



## blumax (3. November 2018)

heut wider am wasser und es lief gut der 64er kam raus und einen verloren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2018)

War heut auch los. Zwei gute verloren. Der eine war kurz vorm Ufer. Der sah im ersten Moment aus wie ein Zander... Konnte es leider nicht genau sehen, aber ich geh eigentlich nicht von Zandern aus in dem See. 
Vielleicht krieg ich den nochmal


----------



## C&R Martin (4. November 2018)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Von Mittwoch.
> Der erste auf Meeresfisch. Es geht endlich los.
> Anhang anzeigen 315331



Klasse Hecht....

Mit Meeresfischen habe ich es noch nie probiert


----------



## C&R Martin (4. November 2018)




----------



## C&R Martin (4. November 2018)

Ein älteres Bild, wo ich noch Waller fing....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2018)

Schlechte Omen bewahrheiten sich manchmal doch.......

Da renne ich mit der Spinnrute und Hund die Elbe entlang, um hinter einer Buhne einen mysteriösen Schrein zu entdecken. Fast wie bei Blair Witch Project schien dieses Vorzeichen mich warnen zu wollen. Ich belächelte das Szenario, Aberglaube spielt für mich keine Rolle. 5 Buhnen weiter bricht mir dann die Rute beim Werfen durch. 

Der Spaziergang an der Elbe war sicherlich schön, der Hund und ich wollten einfach zusammen ein paar Meter machen, mit solch einem Ausgang hatte ich aber nicht gerechnet. In Zukunft werde ich schwarzen Katzen wohl ausweichen. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal Knoblauch und Kruzifixe aufhängen gehen. 

So läuft das, wenn Friedfischangler etwas mit Zähnen fangen wollen..........


----------



## phirania (4. November 2018)

Wie hast du das denn geschafft...?
Sieht aus als hättes du damit getrommelt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn geschafft...?
> Sieht aus als hättes du damit getrommelt...



Beim Wurf einfach durchgeknallt. Die Fasern sind einfach aufgerissen, durchgebrochen ist der Blank dann letztlich, weil ich davon Bilder gemacht hatte. Frag mich mal nicht, wie das Geht. Die Rute ist 3 Monate Alt und vielleicht 15x gefischt worden......


----------



## Lajos1 (4. November 2018)

Hallo,

eindeutig, ein morphogenetisches Feld.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Beim Wurf einfach durchgeknallt. Die Fasern sind einfach aufgerissen, durchgebrochen ist der Blank dann letztlich, weil ich davon Bilder gemacht hatte. Frag mich mal nicht, wie das Geht. Die Rute ist 3 Monate Alt und vielleicht 15x gefischt worden......



Du musst einfach beim werfen den Bügel öffnen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Du musst einfach beim werfen den Bügel öffnen



Ich hatte gar keine Rolle dran.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte gar keine Rolle dran.


 
Ah, eine Spippe. Eine Verbindung aus Spinnrute und Stippe ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ah, eine Spippe. Eine Verbindung aus Spinnrute und Stippe ?



Ich hab verkürzt mit Spinner auf Barben gestippt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab verkürzt mit Spinner auf Barben gestippt.



Kannst du da mal ein Beitrag mit Bildern und Tipps schreiben


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Kannst du da mal ein Beitrag mit Bildern und Tipps schreiben



Geht nicht, hab ja keine Rute mehr.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Geht nicht, hab ja keine Rute mehr.


 
Schade


----------



## Robbyk2 (5. November 2018)

Mich würde interessieren, welche Rute das war?


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. November 2018)

Spippe !

Die sind so neu das es nur einige Insider sind die damit Angeln dürfen.
Prototypen die unter strengster Geheimhaltung stehen


----------



## fischer's (5. November 2018)

Erster Hecht der Saison. 79cm mit nem effzet Spinner minnow 7g gefangen.


----------



## NomBre (6. November 2018)

Heute meinen ersten Meterhecht gefangen. Was für ein Erlebnis. Ein riesiges Raubtier... 111cm gemessen. Auf einen 5er Spinner


----------



## Tobias85 (6. November 2018)

Petri, schöner Hecht!


----------



## zokker (6. November 2018)

Fettes Petri Dominik
Gratulation zum ersten Meter und dann noch solch ein stattlicher.

Allen anderen natürlich auch ein Petri.


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. November 2018)

Peettrriiee. .vor allem zum Meter. Klasse Fisch.
Bei mir gabs kurz nach der Arbeit Barsche satt.


----------



## hecht99 (7. November 2018)

Kein Riese (Ende 50), aber der erste Küchenfisch nach der Sommerpause. Außerdem der 1. Zander aufs Carolina-Rig... Entschuldigt das Blut, hab ich erst auf dem Rechner bemerkt das nach dem Waschen was nachlief...
Hab sie im Flachen vermutet und der 3. oder 4. Wurf war gleich erfolgreich. Das Nachsinken des Carolinas scheint im flachen Wasser mit normalerweise wenig Absinkphase doch was zu können. Schade das es über 15 Jahre gedauert hat, bis ich mich dazu "überwinden" konnte.


----------



## Sei.. (8. November 2018)

Zwei Barsche von heute aus dem lokalen Kanal: 37cm und 30cm


----------



## phirania (8. November 2018)

Petri All
Sehr schöne Fische


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2018)

Absolut. Tolle Fische!


----------



## Papamopps (8. November 2018)

Hätte da auch noch einen Barsch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2018)

Dito


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2018)

Mini Zander


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. November 2018)

Die sind aber auch zum Auffressen süß


----------



## Sei.. (9. November 2018)

Wünsche mir bei solchen kleinen immer ein Aquarium, das wäre hammer. Habe dieses Jahr verschiedene Miniversionen gesehen, handlange Hechte, Zander und Rapfen. Dann noch einen kleinen Wels und das alles im 3 mal 1 Meter Becken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. November 2018)

Hab hier auch so einen Kandidaten. Man beachte das Köder/Hecht Verhältnis


----------



## Papamopps (9. November 2018)

Sei.. schrieb:


> Wünsche mir bei solchen kleinen immer ein Aquarium, das wäre hammer. Habe dieses Jahr verschiedene Miniversionen gesehen, handlange Hechte, Zander und Rapfen. Dann noch einen kleinen Wels und das alles im 3 mal 1 Meter Becken



Will mein Sohn auch...er muss aber mit meinen 
Malawi Barschen zufrieden sein.


----------



## jvonzun (10. November 2018)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2018)

Toller Fisch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2018)

@jvonzun:
Fängst die geilsten Fische und machst dazu noch die besten Bilder !!!
Hut ab, weiter so und danke !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. November 2018)

Ich habe mal feucht durchgewischt und den Nonsens entfernt. 
Das ist hier ein Fang - und Bilderthread! 

Fangbildflaming - oder Bashing wird nicht toleriert! 
Gleiches gilt fürs Offtopic. 
Weil heut Sonntag ist, isses bis hier hin noch ohne Verwarnung und Punkte!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. November 2018)

recht haste


----------



## blumax (11. November 2018)

heut am wasser und nur den klein hecht es wird zeit das es mahl kalt wird


----------



## W-Lahn (11. November 2018)

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische am Start! Barsche laufen zur Zeit gut, anbei ein kleiner Skyline-Barsch von letzter Woche, leider schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. November 2018)

Petri allen Fängern 


Ich zitiere mich einfach Mal selbst

_*Projekt Groß-Raubfisch: Von Vögeln und der Polizei, deinem Freund und Helfer*

 Schon ein wenig länger bin ich mit dem festen Ziel unterwegs, gezielt auf große Raubfische zu angeln. Ne schöne dicke Hecht-Mutti oder vielleicht sogar einen großen Zander...

 Allerdings ein Unterfangen, welches mir schon im zweiten Jahr in Folge einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht 

 Hätte man mir heute morgen gesagt, dass ich einen Hecht, sieben Zander und ein paar Barsche fangen werde... Ich hätte mir ein Loch im Bauch gefreut. Doch irgendwie war das mehr eine El-Fritto Party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dabei fing der Tag doch ganz gut an. Kaum am Wasser gewesen, konnten wir unzählige Fische jagen sehen. Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert, da habe ich einen ersten kleinen Zander gefangen. Kaum den Köder im Wasser, ist der Köder auf einmal nicht mehr im Wasser... MOMENT!? Was ist das? Da flattert auf einmal mein Köder in der Luft, weil ein Fischreiher Mal eben im Sturzflug die Schnur mitnehmen musste und ein heftiger Drill in der Luft, dann im Wasser und schließlich am Land stattgefunden hat. Ganz nach dem Vorbild Steve Erwin, durfte ich mich von hinten an den Vogel anschleichen und ihm am Hals packen, damit wir die Schnur lösen können. Ich sag euch, das Moped hat ein Organ und kann schreien... Zum Glück ist aber nichts passiert und der Vogel konnte danach abhauen. Natürlich nicht ohne uns noch einmal anzumeckern 

 Kurz Verschnauft, waren die Köder bereits wieder im Wasser. Es dauerte nicht lange und ich durfte einen schönen Hecht über den Kescherrand ziehen. Als hätte ich ein Abo mit den Hechten abgeschlossen, war es erneut ein 80+ Hecht 

 Das ganze fand dann unter der Beobachtung der Niederländischen Polizei statt, die mich beglückwünschten und fragten, ob ich nicht ein Foto von dem schönen Hecht machen möchte. Einen passenden Hintergrund haben die Beiden ja mitgebracht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Danach wurden die Papiere bei einem netten Plausch kontrolliert und zum Abschluss gab es noch einen Tipp. Ich mag die Niederländer, ein freundliches, gönnerhaftes und entspanntes Volk.

 Nach dem tollen Start, war dann auch Zähnekauen angesagt. Es ging nichts mehr und als hätte man einen Schalter umgelegt, waren die nächsten Würfe nur noch Abrisse. Also Zeit zu gehen. Der Platzwechsel brachte auch keinen Erfolg. Also haben wir die letzten 30 Minuten umgeswitcht und sind auf UL Angeln umgestiegen. Die vermutlich beste Idee des Tages, denn mit dem Wechsel konnte ich noch 6 weitere Zander und einige Barsche landen. Auch wenn es nur Fritten gewesen sind, es hat einen großen Spaß gemacht. 

 Und beim Angeln ist es wie beim Essen. Wenn der letzte Bissen gut geschmeckt hat, dann war es eine tolle Mahlzeit.

 In dem Sinne: Ich bleibe am Ball und werde weiterhin mein Glück auf die großen Raubfische versuchen. Euch allen stramme Leinen und einen schönen Wochenstart gewünscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_


----------



## Robbyk2 (12. November 2018)

Nicht groß (54cm), aber der Biss war richtig geil. Hat den Gummifisch voll weggeballert.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (13. November 2018)

Der Herbst rockt zwei Tage mal zu Fuß Spinnfischen war GENIAL.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2018)

Hallo,

wofür sind die Zettel an deinen Fischen?

Grussen Michael


----------



## hanzz (13. November 2018)

Das gehört zur Angel Masters
http://www.angelmasters.de/artikel/regeln/


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (14. November 2018)

Mann ohhhh Mann heute hat es schon wieder geklappt GOLDENER HERBST kann ich da nur sagen. Petri an alle


----------



## Pinocio (15. November 2018)

Dieses Jahr war bei mir echt der Wurm drin, habe zwar akzeptable Stückzahlen gefangen und bin außer im Hochsommer eigentlich nie Schneider gewesen, aber die Größe war wirklich ausbaufähig. Zumal ich dieses Jahr wirklich viel Angelurlaub gemacht habe (Havel, Schweden, Bodden), wo ich doch mal einen Fisch Ü90 erwartet habe.
Es wurde nichts, dann gehe ich hier in der Gegend an einen kleinen See, der als sehr schwer zu befischen gilt und fange so ein Monster.
Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute so nah sein kann.


----------



## Hadde (15. November 2018)

Ein dickes Petri von mir!
Das Gute liegt oft näher als man denkt!!!


----------



## Kiesbank (16. November 2018)

super Fänge, Petri!

Bei mir ist momentan sowas von flaute. Seit dem Sommer keine richtigen RAubfisch Fänge


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2018)

Klein, aber gebissen wie n Großer.



Was mir dann noch passier ist hier
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/in...er-hafen-rhein-und-untere-ruhr.12440/page-251


----------



## fishhawk (17. November 2018)

Hallo,

Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Pinocio.



> dann gehe ich hier in der Gegend an einen kleinen See, der als sehr schwer zu befischen gilt und fange so ein Monster.
> Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute so nah sein kann.



Mein Kumpel und ich waren über 15 Jahre jeweils 1 Woche jährlich auf den Bodden unterwegs, haben dabei auch tolle Fische gefangen.  Aber unsere längsten Hechte und die größten Zander und Barsche stammen trotzdem alle aus heimischen Gewässern.

Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht, mal ne ganz andere Art von Gewässer zu beangeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. November 2018)

Schöne fische die da gefangen worden sind. Gestern Abend am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ebenfalls erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt und dann, ein weiterer Biss, und ich konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen was mir da auf den Köf eingestiegen ist..


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. November 2018)

Die Gute hatte 61 cm und war rund und Gesund.


----------



## Papamopps (17. November 2018)

Ich mach ja nicht gerne Werbung...aber dieser hier ging auf einen der GEWONNEN Wobbler! 
Danke.


----------



## Papamopps (17. November 2018)

Und mein anderer Sohn





Und noch ein Schniepel


----------



## W-Lahn (17. November 2018)

38er aus dem Main


----------



## Sei.. (17. November 2018)

Ghetto-Barsch von gestern


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. November 2018)

Petri an  die Fänger der tollen Fische, schöne Geschichte von "Pinocio) kommt mir bekannt vor.
Die letzte Woche lief wirklich super am Vereinsgewässer, so beschloss ich dieses erst einmal in Ruhe zu lassen. Ich habe diesbezüglich immer gute Ausweichmöglichkeiten, da ich einerseits die Gewässer des LAV MV (https://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesserverzeichnis_lav.php ) und andererseits die Gewässer der Seenfischerei "Obere Havel" (https://www.fischerei-wesenberg.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Revierkarte.pdf  die dunkelblauen Gewässer)beangeln darf, dort habe ich auch an eines der See'n einen Liegeplatz für eine Anka 4 gepachtet. Gestern stand deshalb der Entschluss fest meinen Haussee zu beangeln. Wenn man bedenkt das es so viele Menschen gibt die diese Möglichkeiten nicht haben, ist es schon ein Privileg so wohnen zu dürfen und diese Vielfalt an Gewässern nutzen zu können.
Diese schönen Fische gab es auf dieser Tour.


----------



## jochen68 (18. November 2018)

Schöne Fische hier! Petri allen Fängern! Ich war am Rhein und entgegen der Meinung, nur im Dunklen bissen die Zander hatte ich mittags bei hellstem Sonnenschein einen schönen Doppelschlag Ü60 in nur 10 Minuten. Auch mein Angelfreund hatte zwei ähnlich schöne Fische, dann hatten wir noch einige kleinere fast alle maßig. Die Bisse hatten wir jedoch fast alle weiter draußen zwischen den Buhnen, schon fast in der Strömung.


----------



## zokker (18. November 2018)

Sei.. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss das einfach mal los werden. Sei.. dein Foto ist großartig.

Petri auch zum Barsch.


----------



## Sei.. (18. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich muss das einfach mal los werden. Sei.. dein Foto ist großartig.
> 
> Petri auch zum Barsch.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tigersclaw (18. November 2018)

Heyho und petrie an die Fänger...
getreu nach dem Motto "Nur die Harten kommen in Garten" gings heut früh bei -5 Grad ans Wasser 
Gab wieder ein paar Barsche, Jedoch bei weitem nicht mehr so viele wie die letzten Male.

















Grüße Claw


----------



## Papamopps (18. November 2018)

Heute noch mal einen nachgelegt am Silbersee...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. November 2018)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schöne fische die da gefangen worden sind. Gestern Abend am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal ebenfalls erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt und dann, ein weiterer Biss, und ich konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen was mir da auf den Köf eingestiegen ist..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krass, das ist Mal wirklich ein ungewöhnlicher Fang für den DEK. Sehr geil, Petri.
Dickes Petri auch an die anderen Fänger, tolle Fänge und auch ein paar schöne Fotos dabei.

---

Mein Plan mit dem Großhecht wollte nicht so ganz klappen. Es gab so einige Bisse auf Makrele und auch Stint. Nach dem Anschlag haben die auch kurz im Drill gegessen und da waren auch gute Fische dabei. Aber bis auf einen kleinen Hecht, sind uns alle Hechte ausgestiegen. Das hatten wir so auch noch nicht. Aber der wirklich beste Fang - vollkommen unerwartet, da auch nicht wirklich im Plan - war dann ein schöner 45er Barsch.


----------



## Kiesbank (22. November 2018)

Heute hat sich nach einigen Schneidertagen , eher Monaten, endlich mal wieder was gerührt. Naturköder sei Dank, auf Gummifisch wie auch in den letzten Wochen kein Zupfer

Aber super schöner Fisch, will mich nicht beschweren ,


----------



## phirania (23. November 2018)

Petri
Schöne Fische...


----------



## greenRiver (23. November 2018)

Das ist echt ein Guter


----------



## jkc (23. November 2018)

Moin, die Tage hat es bei mir nach gaaaanz langer Zeit auch endlich mal wieder anständig gerasselt, wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie geil Spinnfischen und die 35er Smoke sind.







Grüße JK


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die Tage hat es bei mir nach gaaaanz langer Zeit auch endlich mal wieder anständig gerasselt, wusste schon gar nicht mehr wie geil Spinnfischen und die 35er Smoke sind.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316407
> ...



Petri !

Welche Zeit hast du den gefangen, und wie weit vom Ufer entfernt ungefähr ?


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Petri zu den dicken Zandern.
Da juckts mir ja auch schon in den Fingern.

Moment. hab ja freies Wochenende


----------



## jkc (23. November 2018)

Petri Dank, gefangen etwa gegen 2.00 Uhr, wenn überhaubt 5m vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Dank, gefangen etwa gegen 2.00 Uhr, wenn überhaubt 5m vom Ufer entfernt.



Dachte flach laufende wobbler ist eher für die wärmeren Nächte, wieder was gelernt .


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Dachte flach laufende wobbler ist eher für die wärmeren Nächte, wieder was gelernt .


Hab schon von vielen, u.a. auch von JKC, hier im Board gehört, dass auch im tiefsten Winter der Wobbler zu fängigen Ködern gehört.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Hm, muss ich wohl doch nochmal nachts mit wobbler los


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

So lange die ins Flache bzw. Steinpackung zum rauben kommen funzt es immer mit Wobbler...


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So lange die ins Flache bzw. Steinpackung zum rauben kommen funzt es immer mit Wobbler...


Warst mal unterwegs die letzte Woche?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Warst mal unterwegs die letzte Woche?



Ganze Woche nicht...Hatte keine Zeit... Kumpel hat vor ne Stunde berichtet und hatte fünf...
Geht also noch ganz gut obwohl die Nachtsonne voll am knallen ist...
Wenn die Wolken sich vorschieben wirds bestimmt noch besser, so meine Erfahrung die letzten vier Vollmondphasen...


----------



## jkc (24. November 2018)

Moin, das auf dem Bild ist ein XRap in 12cm, da kann man nicht wirklich von flach laufend sprechen, schätze der läuft so bis um 2m. 
Aber auch im tiefsten Winter habe ich schon Fische im knietiefen Wasser gesehen und auch über tieferem Wasser unter der Oberfläche gefangen. Die Fische lesen keine Lehrbücher.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Aber auch im tiefsten Winter habe ich schon Fische im knietiefen Wasser gesehen und auch über tieferem Wasser unter der Oberfläche gefangen


Moin.
Genau diese Deine Erfahrung hatt ich noch im Hinterkopf


----------



## Lommel (24. November 2018)

Bei uns hat es auch gerappelt und wie es sich für einen guten gastgeber gehört, hat mein Kumpel mich mächtig in den Schatten gestellt.


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 316617


Endlich ist mein Plan aufgegangen


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

xxx


----------



## Angler2097 (28. November 2018)

Petri!


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht



Danke war auch etwas Glück dabei.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat November:

@Pinocio
@Aalzheimer
@Tigersclaw

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir hier weiterhin viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Tigersclaw (1. Dezember 2018)

wow.. danke 

muss erstmal schauen wie man hier pns schickt.. das neue Forum find ich bisl gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Dezember 2018)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies, hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat *Oktober*:



November ?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2018)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> November ?


Ach Mist - ja is denn schon Weihnachten? Ich wollt's einfach nicht glauben. Musste es aber erschreckenderweise einsehen und hab's geändert


----------



## fischer's (2. Dezember 2018)

Nochmal ein Hechlein zum Jahresende. Da auf Spinnköder die letzten Wochen nicht viel ging, diesmal mit Köfi raus. Und nach 5 Minuten hats schon gerappelt...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (3. Dezember 2018)

Aller Anfang in den Dezember schien schwer ,das ausgesuchte Gewässer teils noch mit Eis bedeckt. So fing ich erst einmal an ein mir bekanntes Loch zu beangeln nach 2 Stunden  nichts, kann passieren dachte ich mir, die Tageszeit war diesbezüglich nicht optimal.Nun hatte ich etwa 2 Kilometer Rückweg anzutreten , hier kam ich an das zweite Loch dieses See's vorbei das am Morgen noch mit Eis bedeckt war und siehe da zur Kuriosität dieses Tages bekam ich einen Tock beim 2. Wurf, dritter Wurf die letzten 5-6 Meter eingeleiert und der Verursacher des 2. Bisses fasste nochmal zu. Manchmal zahlt sich Geduld aus. Petri und eine schöne Adventszeit wünsche ich euch.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2018)

Sehr geil, Petri!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke. Heute nochmal los, mit "neuer Idee" Weißfisch anfüttern und  Ansitz + Aktiv auf Hecht , auch das hat geklappt.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2018)

Moin, heute gab es ne 25er Bafo auf 23er Shad, ganz schön gierig die Biester.
Habe sie mitgenommen obwohl sie das Maß von 40cm nicht erreicht hat.





Grüße JK


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Petri @jkc
_- Ironie an -_ Durch die zwei Drillinge im Bauch hätte sie eh keine Chance gehabt! Alles richtig gemacht! _- Ironie aus -_


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2018)

@Christian.Siegler Bist du grad auf einen Gufi rein gefallen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> @Christian.Siegler Bist du grad auf einen Gufi rein gefallen?


Nein! Ich doch nicht!
Ich habe mal den Post angepasst... Ist ja manchmal nicht so eindeutig. Jetzt sollte es passen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. Dezember 2018)

Die Forelle hat vor der After und Bauchflossen ja richtig markante Bissspuren.
Hätte es wohl eh nicht überstanden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hätte es wohl eh nicht überstanden.


Sag ich doch!


----------



## Seele (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich finde aber der Gufi sieht durch das verblassen wirklich aus wie ne echte Bafo.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

@Seele 


Seele schrieb:


> Bist du grad auf einen Gufi rein gefallen?


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Dezember 2018)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Bachforelle, auch wenn sie nicht genießbar ist darf man zufrieden sein, im Angelgeschäft hätte diese untermaßige einige Euros gekostet.
Bei mir gab es heute früh diesen Räuber. Meister Esox ist momentan am "spachteln", mal schauen nacher geht es nochmal los, erster Versuch mit Sardine.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Meister Esox ist momentan am "spachteln"



Petri! Kann ich bestätigen...
Ich hau hier auch mal einen von gestern rein (natürlich außer der Wertung). Kein Großer, aber Dezemberfische zählen doppelt


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Dezember 2018)

Petri! Gestern ist noch nen richtig Guter ausgestiegen ,wobei das auch ein Zander gewesen sein kann, man wird es nicht erfahren. Momentan beißen allerdings überwiegend die mittleren Hechte. Der frühe Vogel  ist im Moment unschlagbar zumindestens an dem Gewässer wo ich viel fische.


----------



## StrikerMS (5. Dezember 2018)

Ich dachte im ersten Augenblick auch nur; "Wow, der Kollege hat Eier. BaFo eiskalt als Drakovich montiert!"


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Dezember 2018)

So endlich zurück. Es lief gar nicht so schlecht. Erneut am Angelplatz angekommen beköderte ich erst einmal zwei Grundangeln mit Sardine (eine mit Ganzer und eine mit halber Sardine). Dann kam was wir alle gerne haben , Abriss des "Lieblingsköder's" mit Vorfach grrrrrrrrrrrr. So fix etwas neues montiert, leider andere Firma und nur 18 cm lang. Erster Wurf und siehe da , Tock, und ein weiterer Esox kam hinzu mit 67 cm allerdings nicht der Größte.





Dann erst einmal den kleinen fix versorgt und da passiert das Unerwartete die Montage mit der ganzen Sardine setzt sich in Bewegung (man war ich aufgeregt) was nun warten? Hm ach Herr Koch schlägt immer schnell an und Zack in's Leere die Sardine schön zerfetzt aber nichts hängengeblieben. Keine Schande kein Frust sondern eine gewonnene Erfahrung TK Sardinen funktionieren im Winter. Langsam ging es auf die Dämmerung zu und in der Nähe des Fehlbisses sah man nun etwas rauben nur die Sardine war uninteressant geworden. Also 18er Gummi Richtung Räuber zehn Meter gefaulenzt und Bäääääääääääääm, oh diesmal ist etwas besseres am Haken schöner Drill mit Flucht und Bremse in Bewegung, ausgedrillt kam denn dieser schöne 82 er Esox zum Vorschein. Was für ein Tag.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Dezember 2018)

Sauber. P.eil!


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Dezember 2018)

Ein schöner Herbstbarsch aus dem Kanal....


----------



## -iguana (6. Dezember 2018)

Petri zu euren Fängen.

ich bin jetzt nach über einem Jahr endlich mal dazu gekommen mein Video vom Angeltrip in Japan zu schneiden.

ich hoffe das gilt noch!


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. Dezember 2018)

Sehr cooles video und dir yellow Tail sind sehr nice


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Petrijünger!!!
Gestern sollte es früh auf "Großhecht" gehen, leider war die erfolgsversprechende Stelle der letzten Woche teilweise mit einer dünnen Eisdecke bedeckt.
Das bedeutete das dieser Teil des See's kälter war und ich beschloss die andere Seite auf zu suchen. Hier bekam ich wie auch den Tag zuvor an der anderen Stelle einen Biss auf eine am Grund abgelegte Sardine und der Anhieb saß wieder nicht. Hier mache ich noch etwas falsch und ich glaube ich schlage zu spät an.?! Die nächsten Tage sehen schlecht aus ,so dass der nächste Versuch erst einmal warten muss. Mehr als noch einen Fehlbiss auf Gummi gab es gestern nicht mehr.

Die Sucht und die Wetteraussichten ließen mich heute dann bei Dauerregen ander's handeln als angedacht. Egal schlechtes Wetter gibt's ja nicht ein paar Würfe kann man ruhig machen , dachte ich mir, 
Und schließlich ließ sich dieser Esox  dann auch überlisten.


----------



## Kiesbank (7. Dezember 2018)

Heute dachte ich mir machst zu Mittag Feierabend und das hat sich ausgezahlt. Hat nicht lang gedauert da hat sich aus dem Kraut der Schöne 70+ Esox gezeigt. Stand richtig schön im Futter


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Dezember 2018)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger!!!
> Gestern sollte es früh auf "Großhecht" gehen, leider war die erfolgsversprechende Stelle der letzten Woche teilweise mit einer dünnen Eisdecke bedeckt.
> Das bedeutete das dieser Teil des See's kälter war und ich beschloss die andere Seite auf zu suchen. Hier bekam ich wie auch den Tag zuvor an der anderen Stelle einen Biss auf eine am Grund abgelegte Sardine und der Anhieb saß wieder nicht. Hier mache ich noch etwas falsch und ich glaube ich schlage zu spät an.?! Die nächsten Tage sehen schlecht aus ,so dass der nächste Versuch erst einmal warten muss. Mehr als noch einen Fehlbiss auf Gummi gab es gestern nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



So schwer kanns eigentlich nicht sein! Lichte deine Fische doch mal ohne Dreck ab, macht die Fotos deutlich schöner!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Dezember 2018)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> So schwer kanns eigentlich nicht sein! Lichte deine Fische doch mal ohne Dreck ab, macht die Fotos deutlich schöner!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Wie wäre es zunächst mal mit ein Petri und dann erst meckern ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Dezember 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es zunächst mal mit ein Petri und dann erst meckern ...



Wie wäre es zunächst das Gelesene versuchen zu verstehen und erst dann etwas dazu schreiben?


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petrie 
ich glaub ich muss auch nochmal die Hechte ärgern gehen..

Im Moment stehen eher Barsch und Zander im Focus.. wobei es sich nur erste ans Band bringen lassen ;/
	

		
			
		

		
	












Grüße Claw


----------



## Inni (9. Dezember 2018)

Petri! Bei dem Wetter warst Du unterwegs? Respect! Ich habs mir da in der Yenidze zum Märchenabend gemütlich gemacht 
Naja, mal Mittwoch schauen wenn der Wind nachlässt ..


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. Dezember 2018)

Och sa. früh wars wetter noch gut.. und naja meine angelzeit is begrenzt... da gehts raus..egal wies wetter is


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Dezember 2018)

War zwar schon im Sommer, aber vielleicht kann er noch mitmachen?


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (15. Dezember 2018)

Petri an alle glücklichen Fänger.
Momentan ist es ziemlich schwierig geworden mit den Raubfischen hier im Norden. Ich habe die Flaute genutzt und bin mal wieder auf meinem Haussee gefahren, dort habe ich auch  ein Boot liegen. Viel lief auch an diesem Tag nicht, doch am Ende gab es noch diesen schönen Barsch und eine Stunde Sonnenschein.


----------



## Zander Jonny (15. Dezember 2018)




----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2018)

Perti an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2018)

Petri an Alle. Schöne Fische


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2018)

Konnte gestern Nachmittag auch noch zwei Zander in gleicher Größe im DEK auf Köfi überlisten. Im Zelt war es angenehm. Draussen im Wind ging Mal gar nicht...


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2018)

Petri Heil, sieht aus wie MLK?


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2018)

Habe mich vertan, ist DEK!
Die kleine Anhöhe rechts hinter dir kommt mir bekannt vor.
Du hast das Auto ziemlich nah am Wasser, richtig?


----------



## Lichty (17. Dezember 2018)

Moin Raubfischer, 
trotz Frost und ersten Schneeflocken läuft es auch bei uns am Kanal zur zeit ganz gut mit den Zandern.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wünsche allen ein geruhsame Weihnachtszeit und viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2018)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Habe mich vertan, ist DEK!
> Die kleine Anhöhe rechts hinter dir kommt mir bekannt vor.
> Du hast das Auto ziemlich nah am Wasser, richtig?



Weit weg ist es nicht, da hast Du recht....


----------



## Kröte (18. Dezember 2018)

Konnte gestern einen Rheinzander landen. Bereich Niederrhein


----------



## jvonzun (19. Dezember 2018)

frohe Festtage allerseits!


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2018)

Petri Leute, bei mir läuft insgesamt sehr zäh, wirkliche Lichtblicke waren zuletzt sehr, sehr selten.






Grüße JK


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Dezember 2018)

Richtig geiler Fisch jkc !


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Richtig geiler Fisch jkc !



Ich muss aber nochmal fragen  wie tief hast du den gefangen ?


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Super was ihr alles rausholt hier
Mein Neid sei bei Euch....


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2018)

Petri an alle Fänger! Bei mir hat es auch mal wieder geklappt nach dem die letzten Tage sehr zeh waren ging es auf's Hausgewässer.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich muss aber nochmal fragen  wie tief hast du den gefangen ?


Geschätzt in etwa 1,5m Wassertiefe, evtl auch nur 1m.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Teil! Petri


----------



## magut (20. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri an die Fänger--echt tolle Fische !


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Au mann was für nette Zander 
Fettes Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Petri, geile Zettis !!!

Ich werde auch los ziehen, denn bei mir ist bis Ende des Jahres nix mehr tun müssen angesagt,
alles erledigt und das chillen eingeläutet...
Das einzigste was ich muß, ist angeln und Sylvester einen zischen ...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Fettes Teil! Petri


Danke. War wieder mal ein schwieriger Tag, die Wassertemperatur betrug an der Oberfläche 3,2 Grad ,Gott sei Dank war es Windstill. Ein Tag zuvor gab es nur einen Fehlbiss, das angeln  ist von daher jetzt nichts für Frequenz-Angler , eher für Naturliebhaber die nicht so gern fern schauen. Solche Fische sind ja auch eher die Ausnahme wie wir wissen, zudem habe ich eine sehr gute Gewässerkenntnis und ein Boot mit Echolot zur Verfügung, diesen Luxus haben natürlich nicht alle. Wünsche allen erfolgreiche Tage am Wasser.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Dezember 2018)

Wen interessiert denn die Wassertemperatur auf Zander, mich nicht. Ich will ja nicht baden sondern angeln.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man nur vom verankerten Boot auf einem 365 Hektar großen See angelt ist das schon von Bedeutung , da die Wassertemperaturen nicht überall gleich sind und somit die Standorte der Fische sich beschränken. Das mag am Fluss nicht die große Rolle spielen im stehenden Gewässer aber mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Dezember 2018)

Dann stehen sie halt tiefer. Ich Angel auch im stehehenden gewässer (Bleilochtalsperre) 920 ha ich brauche keine Wassertemperatur für Zander. Wassertemperatur interessiert mich nur bei Aal.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> *Dann stehen sie halt tiefer.* Ich Angel auch im stehehenden gewässer (Bleilochtalsperre) 920 ha ich brauche keine Wassertemperatur für Zander. Wassertemperatur interessiert mich nur bei Aal.




Jo im Winter halten sich die Fische an den tiefsten Stellen des Gewässers auf weil es dort am wärmsten ist, nicht nur das ist eines der großen Märchen aus den tollen Angellektüren...
Wer gezielt Fisch bei den Temperaturen finden will und nicht erst viel suchen will, richtet sich nach ein paar mehr Punkten als nur dem Punkt TIEF...


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Dezember 2018)

Klar fängt man sie auch mal in flacheren tiefen ich habe auch nicht behauptet das sie im Winter immer im tiefen zu finden sind. Erst lesen dann schreiben. Ich fange sie zur zeit von 7-12 Meter also sehr unterschiedlich. Ich brauche aber keine Wassertemperatur um gute stellen zu finden bzw. Nützt mir die Temperatur garnichts und oberflächen Temperatur erst recht nicht  und die tiefsten stellen sind hier bei normalstau 60 Meter also sind 7-12 noch nicht mal Durchschnitt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (20. Dezember 2018)

Dann solltest du auch richtig lesen Zander Jonny , ich habe geschrieben das die Wassertemperatur gerade mal 3,2 Grad an der Oberfläche (bzw. in Gebertiefe des Echolotes ) betrug, mehr nicht. Aber du fängst natürlich in jeder Jahreszeit gleich gut, weil die Wassertemperaturen keine Rolle spielen. Damit wünsche ich dir natürlich weiterhin viel Glück und ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (21. Dezember 2018)

Hi und Petri, heute ging es nochmal an's Wasser. Wie in den letzten Tagen waren die Hechte heute auch inaktiv, dennoch konnte ich diesen kleinen Esox verhaften der zwar klein war, aber dafür gut tat. 
Wünsche allen besinnliche Feiertage.


----------



## blumax (23. Dezember 2018)

heut los und den 58er


----------



## DaBoom (24. Dezember 2018)

Mein Weihnachtshecht


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. Dezember 2018)

Petri an alle.
Ich kam heute auch wieder dazu ans Wasser zu gehen und konnte die folgenden 2 Esoxe landen. Momentan sind die Mutti's nicht in Sicht.


----------



## jvonzun (27. Dezember 2018)

liebe Grüsse von der Schweizer Seefo-Eröffnung


----------



## Bobster (27. Dezember 2018)

Interessant zu hören das in der Schweiz die SeeFo schon auf ist.

Petri zu den Silberbarren !


----------



## Kauli11 (27. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri in die Schweiz. Geiler Fisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Dezember 2018)

Aufgrund der Arbeit habe ich es in den letzten Wochen kaum ans Wasser geschafft.
Aber die Feiertage war ich alleine und bin daher unter anderem an Heilig Abend am Wasser gewesen.

Für Yannick und mich gab es dann auch eine ordentliche Bescherung mit 3 Hechten und einen 45er Barsch.
Und das ganze habe ich dann auch noch zu Video gebracht


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (30. Dezember 2018)

Petri Schöne Fänge!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2018)

Coole Fische Dennis und noch cooler die Spots mit Auto anfahren zu dürfen und quasi aus dem Kofferraum zu angeln ...


----------



## Bravissimo (30. Dezember 2018)

Mein Jahresabschluss-Hecht mit 85cm und 4,8 kg


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2018)

Petri Leute!

Ich mag den 30.12. 
Vor genau 2 Jahren hatte ich da einen mega Barsch Tag.
Ganz so legendär wie 2016 wurde es Heuer zwar nicht, aber ich will ich mich trotzdem nicht beklagen. Somal wenn ich den betriebenen Aufwand und Erfolg der letzten 10 - 15 Angeltage dagegen rechne fühlt es sich aktuell fast genau so geil wie damals an.
Mutmaßlich meine letzten Fische in 2018.

Doppelt 46cm ist es geworden und dabei sah es verdammt lange nach nem Schneider aus.












Allen ein guten Rutsch und vor allem viele dicke Fische in 2019!

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Peeeeetri
Geile Fische

Guten Rutsch allen


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (31. Dezember 2018)

Petri was für ein Punk!!

Was für ein Wetter heute, da ging es ein letztes mal auf den Haussee mit Boot. Es war wieder schwierig , es gab nur einen Biss und der hat sich gelohnt.
Der letzte Zetti dieses Jahr. Guten Rutsch an alle.


----------



## Xianeli (1. Januar 2019)

Schöner Oschi. Petri dir und natürlich allen anderen


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2019)

Auch Du wirst bald Deinen ersten Raubfisch fangen...

Petri an Alle Fänger


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Januar 2019)

Hallo Boardies,

hier kommen die Gewinner für den Monat Dezember:

@Kiesbank 
@Lichty 
@Bravissimo 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bitte schickte mir Eure Adresse in einer PN.
Wir kümmern uns darum, dass Ihr Eure Preise bekommt!

Allen Teilnehmern wünschen wir auch in 2019 viel Spaß und Petri Heil! 

*Ein neuer Thread für 2019 folgt in Kürze*


----------



## Bravissimo (1. Januar 2019)

Hey cool. Dankeschön.
Damit hab ich ja gar nicht gerechnet

@Christian.Siegler
Ist die Nachricht angekommen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Januar 2019)

Bravissimo schrieb:


> Hey cool. Dankeschön.
> Damit hab ich ja gar nicht gerechnet
> 
> @Christian.Siegler
> Ist die Nachricht angekommen?



Ja...


----------



## Bravissimo (1. Januar 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ja...


Okay. 
Mit dem neuen Board Design komm ich noch nicht so klar ‍


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Januar 2019)

Liebe Boardies,
vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme hier.
Auch in 2019 gibt es die Raubfischfänge - Sponsored by Quantum
Hier geht's direkt zum Thread:
https://anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/raubfischfaenge-2019-sponsored-by-quantum.343996/

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Fangmeldungen!


----------

